# Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing. UPDATED: Backstage heat on Flair family/Ric



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

> It looks like WWE is in damage control mode after their Reid Flair storyline on last Monday’s RAW. WWE is trying to make it seem that Charlotte came up with the idea, due to the backlash they’ve been receiving.
> 
> Dave Meltzer of the Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that a WWE rep told him on the phone that the angle mentioning Reid was Charlotte’s idea, and that she had been wanting to do it for months. The rep from WWE told him “we really didn’t want to do it, but Charlotte was insistent on it.” Meltzer says the rep was lying to him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

Paige is going to say "fuck" on live television.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

He'll be referenced as a previous boyfriend of Charlotte:


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

Interesting. If true I hope Vince doesn't puss out.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

In before we get the "Paige is immature" post from the usuals.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

It's either gonna be a dig at Rousey losing or Paige is gonna slap daddy Flair


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

Is this seriously main eventing a Raw before Survivor Series?


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*



tommo010 said:


> It's either gonna be a dig at Rousey losing or Paige is gonna slap daddy Flair


I bet on something related to Flair. Paige will simply Figure four leg lock Flair..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

Paige is going to ride her like the horse she is.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

*My body is ready Paige*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

I just realized this segment is gonna main event the go home Raw for SS
:wee-bey
aige


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*



Bullydully said:


> Is this seriously main eventing a Raw before Survivor Series?


*Stephanie McMahon is in this segment. Of course it's main eventing.*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

WWE is so fucking transparent. This is main eventing RAW just because women's mma made headlines all over the world this weekend? 

Stephanie McMahon will no doubt be there mugging for the cameras like the attention whore that she is. 

This is going to DIE in front of that crowd if it main events because its been treated and neglected like every other divas feud. They've made no effort to make this seems like a big deal worthy to close RAW. 

And they're going to trust monotone Charlotte to sell a heated contract signing segment?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

WWE loves Ronda too much. Doubt it be a dig at her


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

Yeah just realised its because of the Ronda/Holly press conference and fight. Jeez Stephanie.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

Literally hoping Flair turns on Charlotte or something to get me interested in this match and feud.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

Is this real life? What the fuck are they thinking?

Gotta make Flair's daughter seem legit I guess.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

WWE's answer to the declining ratings :duck


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

Isn't the third hour of raw always the least watched hour? That explains why the divas segment is in the main event. Because no one cares. There is a reason taker opened the show.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

LOL Maineventing Raw. This is sad.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

*Terrible promo by Charlotte, great brawl. Paige tried. She really tried to save the segment. It was unsalvageable and inexcusable.*


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

Talk about pretty low class using a dead person to get heat wwe thought yal were kid friendly


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

:maury

This is how you know you're in 2015 when this shit is main-eventing.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

Terrible main event segment. Charlotte is garbage.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

Using a dead person in a promo, what the fuck charlette and rick, this is on you.

No way paige did that on her own.

Awful just awful


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

*That line was "Eddie's in hell" level of cheap heat. That line was just a cheap, tasteless, and pointless attempt at getting heat on Paige, and it didn't even work because the crowd didn't care. 

Just absolutely disgusting.*


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

Shit didn't even get a pop either


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> Paige is going to say "fuck" on live television.


She did say "old fart" but it sounded like fuck for a moment


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

It was too damn forced to use her brother like that. The crowd didn't even react to it.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Did they really just close out a go home show to Survivor Series with a Divas contract signing?*

How do they not close with Reigns/Cesaro? Inexcusable.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

I think we can all agree PCB is nothing without the B 

Awful promo needed some proper lass kicking


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

Well, that segment showed which one is a star and which one should be sent back to NXT. :trips3

Charlotte comparing PCB to DX and 4 Horsemen though :LOL


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Did they really just close out a go home show to Survivor Series with a Divas contract signing?*

You gotta be kidding me!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

Paige had to carry Charlotte to no end but my God Charlotte is awful. Feel bad for paige....


----------



## lectoryo (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: Did they really just close out a go home show to Survivor Series with a Divas contract signing?*

No, you're mistaken.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

I loved the segment. Am I alone in this?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*



Soul Cat said:


> I loved the segment. Am I alone in this?


Yes, yes you are.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

they're so edgy and controversial. What next a bra and panties match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

My dump I took before raw was more controversial then that


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

islesfan13 said:


> Paige had to carry Charlotte to no end but my God Charlotte is awful. Feel bad for paige....


Paige is just as bad, both are talentless on the mic and sloppy in the ring


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*



Soul Cat said:


> I loved the segment. Am I alone in this?


No, you're not.

I also feel completely disconnected with a world that condemns Charlotte's mic skills.

She's not that bad, is she? :lmao


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Last hour of raw always draws shit, so they put their least exciting program in the third hour slot. 

Taker went on first and reigns Cesaro took care of hour two. 

That divas revolution tho! 

Somewhere in thirty years they will look back and talk about how Charlotte and Paige main evented raw with a simple contract signing, completely glossing over the fact that less people saw it than the signature at the open of the show.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*

Trish and Lita main evented a RAW together in back 2004. Two of the greatest females in WWE's history. Compare their main event almost 11 years ago, to the one you just witnessed now. And weep.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Charlotte is not good on the mic, but I liked Paige's part in it and it definitely made me more interested in their match on Sunday.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

They had an idea of making a controversial segment and they did succeed. Using Reid Flair's death as a crutch to get heat on Paige was one of the more ballsy moves they've done in awhile, but it felt really uncomfortable and in bad taste overall. I hope people don't actually hold that to Paige too much and she gets harassed about it. 

Anyway, the segment itself was not good, but it wasn't terrible. The delivery of the lines was alright I suppose, Charlotte still isn't great at it, but she is getting better. And I can give her some leeway with the crying because she had to bring up her fucking dead brother. Jesus, people complaining about her crying all the time I understand, but to complain about her crying because she had to bring that up? Come on now. 

The brawl was done very well, and now the feud actually has a lot of emotion to it, more than I can say about the majority of divas feuds in the last few years. 

So no, it was no the worst thing ever. There have been plenty of worse segments, and plenty of worse things to end Raw with.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Man paige looked really un-comfortable about saying that.
You can tell paige and chalotte really didnt like what they had to do.

They were looking at each other thinking. They really want us to go there.
And it just rendered the crowd speechless. They were like W.T.F!!! As were us.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

You could tell how awkward Paige felt delivering that line imo. I thought the segment wasn't that bad to be honest. Paige did very well in the most part and Charlotte at least sold her emotion very well, although that obviously wouldn't be difficult given the topic brought up in the promo. Charlotte's delivery was poor but the brawl at the end was good. 

I feel the biggest issue was the fact that it was in the main event slot when it had absolutely nothing prior to it which suggested it to be anywhere near that level of importance, which in turn had the crowd wondering like many others why this was going to be the last thing they got to see before SS. Cesaro vs Reigns should have closed the show.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*



The One Man Gang said:


> Yes, yes you are.


No, he's not, actually. I quite enjoyed the segment. I got super emotional watching it. Lots of emotions and fucking great acting on both of their parts. 

You're just salty because men weren't main eventing the show.

Boo fucking hoo. Women deserve as much as men get.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*



The Boy Wonder said:


> It was too damn forced to use her brother like that. The crowd didn't even react to it.


*Charlotte's lucky she had the crowd in her favor. Had that been in certain other towns, she would've been understandably brutalized. That promo was indefensible. She sounded like a robot with low batteries. Whoever's bright idea it was to give her a mic for 10 minutes needs to be fired immediately. She doesn't believe shit she says as a face. All she does is cry and talk about her family for cheap sympathy. I hate it. Bring back the Genetically Superior gimmick.*


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



manchesterdud said:


> Paige is just as bad, both are talentless on the mic and sloppy in the ring


Paige not that bad on the mic and both are talented int he ring Paige more so. EVeryone get sloppy from time to time.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

One of the worst segments of all time.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*



SovereignVA said:


> No, you're not.
> 
> I also feel completely disconnected with a world that condemns Charlotte's mic skills.
> 
> She's not that bad, is she? :lmao


Yes... Yes she is


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

What was with them pretending that Paige's parents wrestled for WWE? That was awkward as fuck.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Charlie Sheen should have main evented Raw....or Muhammed Hassan, his islamophobia rant.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Terrible promo by Charlotte, great brawl. Paige tried. She really tried to save the segment. It was unsalvageable and inexcusable.*


Totally Agree, for once I want Charlotte to cut a fucking promo and not cry she was on the verge of the tears before they even spoke a word and you can bt your arse it was down them "main eventing" and "what was scripted" to happen 

Paige carried the segment even with the failed table flip, you could see her waiting for Charlotte during the spots and promo.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

It was awkward as hell!


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Overall the segment was good got Paige to come across as a awful human being and Charlotte to get people behind her.

Of course becuase it women it should not have been the last segment right? WRONG this is good steps in the diva revolution.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

When a promo isn't good people roll their eyes, when a promo isn't good and it involves women, people command they be extinguished and never allowed screen time again. #GiveNoOneAChance 

I can't really get excited over promos these days, only matches. Charlotte is infinitely better in the ring than Paige so I prefer her.


----------



## Residenr (Sep 17, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> No, you're not.
> 
> I also feel completely disconnected with a world that condemns Charlotte's mic skills.
> 
> She's not that bad, is she? :lmao


She is passable, but you have to be exceptional to put over these lines.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*



Bullydully said:


> Is this seriously main eventing a Raw before Survivor Series?


No Brock, No Seth, no male starpower on this Raw and HHH is carrying the show.

I'm sorry but Reigns and Ambrose are boring as fuck.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

That had to be one of the worst segments.....Ever.

I'm gonna get tetanus if I keep cringing so hard at these divas..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Overall the segment was good got Paige to come across as a awful human being and Charlotte to get people behind her.
> 
> Of course becuase it women it should not have been the last segment right? WRONG this is good steps in the diva revolution.


*
It being women is not the issue. I'm a Divas fan and a Charlotte fan. She was bad. You can't excuse it. You can't defend it. She's not equipped for long promos, especially not as a face. She's a short and sweet talking cocky heel. That's what she does best. She has no business in this role nor main eventing.*


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> What was with them pretending that Paige's parents wrestled for WWE? That was awkward as fuck.


The whole fucking segment was awkward as shit.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> It being women is not the issue. I'm a Divas fan and a Charlotte fan. She was bad. You can't excuse it. You can't defend it. She's not equipped for long promos, especially not as a face. She's a short and sweet talking cocky heel. That's what she does best. She has no business in this role nor main eventing.*


Im not defending Charlotte but it still a good sign for the divas by having them main eventing segemnt on raw.

Plus the comments im reading is why i said what i did.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

One of these two ladies will be defending the Divas Championship against Sasha at WM as the heel. I agree Charlotte is better off being a heel. The problem with Paige facing Sasha at WM is we've seen that much a few times already, and Paige has lost. Obviously if she's the champion at WM then WWE won't acknowledge her losses to Sasha.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

They had Charlotte bring Reid up to try and get her over with sympathy, Paige don't care she's the heel she carried that segment, Charlotte was really bad.

Charlotte standing tall though, Paige winning Sunday.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

That promo by paige is the perfect promo to turn Cena heel. I expect lots of Paige hate from it now which obviously was the goal but I still don't see why they went there.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Charlotte is the worst mic worker of all time. Her content was okay but she has zero sense of timing, tone or how to emphasize words.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Dr. Middy said:


> They had an idea of making a controversial segment and they did succeed. Using Reid Flair's death as a crutch to get heat on Paige was one of the more ballsy moves they've done in awhile, but it felt really uncomfortable and in bad taste overall. I hope people don't actually hold that to Paige too much and she gets harassed about it.


Reid Flair lives in Kayfabe now which is more than can be said for the average person who OD's on heroin and is forgotten a month later. Cold world dress warm.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

omg that was controversial af

im triggered rn forreal


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

They threw them to the fucking wolves tonight. WWE made no effort to make this feel like a main event divas angle for weeks then all of sudden give them a fucking main event segment on RAW. Reid was the only way they knew how to get heat for that segment. 

Divaslol 4 life.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

It was awful television but the opening 20 minute promo was waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay worse.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Still have no earthly idea why they decided to put this on last especially when you have Taker/Kane/Wyatts on the show and how everyone was expecting Reigns/Cesaro to close out the show. I mean it would have been great in the middle of the show but for the final Raw before Survivor Series it just came off as a travesty ending the show like that. I mean I wouldn't mind Divas closing out a Raw if the fued calls for it and generates a lot of hype, but you can't say this fued has, at all. The crowd seemed just as bewildered as I was during the whole segment and it just came off very awkward.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

if you thought that was controversial, i never want to see another "I hate this pg era" thread ever again. I loved the segment and I thought Paige was fucking fantastic.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Im not defending Charlotte but it still a good sign for the divas by having them main eventing segemnt on raw.
> 
> Plus the comments im reading is why i said what i did.


No reason for them not to headline Raw, better than boring ass Reigns & Ambrose.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Where was the creator of the divas revolution tonight? I'm almost certain that if Rousey won on Saturday Stephanie would have appeared tonight to name drop her.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Man, poor Reid Flair...


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Overall the segment was good got Paige to come across as a awful human being and Charlotte to get people behind her.
> 
> Of course becuase it women it should not have been the last segment right? WRONG this is good steps in the diva revolution.


That's such a strawman argument. It's not because they're women that this shouldn't have gone on last. It's because in this age, when ratings are consistently drawing record lows, Vince and co should be trying their best to make people care about that ungodly third hour when people just give up. Instead of putting an actual hot angle, and interesting angle, in this slot, they put on one of the angles that people are most indifferent towards. Now why are people indifferent? It isn't because the angle involves women, but because this "Diva's Revolution" had been handled HORRIBLY from day one.

In fact, this segment may have killed it.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Man, poor Reid Flair...


Eh, he got over eventually.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Reid was the only way they knew how to get heat for that segment.


It was the only way to get Paige heat and still don't think it will work because they'll book Charlotte will win on Sunday and this segment will be forgotten about. If they truly want heat on Paige she has to win and this segment "getting Charlotte to emotional to focus on the match" was the reason for Paige winning if not it was a colossal waste time.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Ugh, a bad promo in bad taste at the end of a bad show, just ugh.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

When is the last time a divas segment ended RAW?

Overall it wasn't too bad, but the whole Ried part felt kind of forced and in bad taste, just my opinion.


----------



## splendaskull (Oct 27, 2015)

Why would they do this? That was awful. Just no. And why does everyone think that Paige made this better or carried this or anything? No.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

I'm still waiting for Ric to come out. Didn't they hit his music at the end? :flairdance


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

The cheap controversy since this feud sucks dick without it... Ah hell, it still sucks.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Paige was solid, carried that segment. Charlotte was horrendous. One of the worst closes to Raw ever, on a go home show for fucks sake. The ratings will dip even lower, I'm sure.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



UFO said:


> When is the last time a divas segment ended RAW?
> 
> .


Didn't the Bella's end a Raw during their feud?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

*The Reid Flair line was definitely a forced and desperate way to get people to talk about this segment. Too bad for them we're talking about all the wrong things.*


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Looks like i didn't miss anything on RAW if this was the main-event... Paige and Charlotte main-events, that says a lot about the rest of the show.


----------



## Down_Under_Thunder (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm sorry but Charlotte was awful for the whole of that segment. Her shouting at Paige was extremely irritating, and nauseating.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

I agree Paige carried this promo, not that is saying much. I had no idea Charlotte's brother died. I find it tacky that Charlotte or creative would use a death to get sympathy. Paige got heat as heel. Charlotte then got a kick in the face for good measure haha.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Paige herself has two brothers. And would be devastated if one [Or both] of them died somehow.
And you can she just didnt want to go there because of that fact.

I wonder what it was like in the backstage between those two after that segment.
To be a fly on-the-wall there.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Charlotte as Divas Champion and as this character is AWFUL. Please end this Paige :mj2


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

I've got siblings and if I died and they could in anyway benefit from that in the future my ghost would be mad if the DIDN'T try to do it.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Anyone wanna bet this promo ends up on total divas?


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



razzathereaver said:


> That's such a strawman argument. It's not because they're women that this shouldn't have gone on last. It's because in this age, when ratings are consistently drawing record lows, Vince and co should be trying their best to make people care about that ungodly third hour when people just give up. Instead of putting an actual hot angle, and interesting angle, in this slot, they put on one of the angles that people are most indifferent towards. Now why are people indifferent? It isn't because the angle involves women, but because this "Diva's Revolution" had been handled HORRIBLY from day one.
> 
> In fact, this segment may have killed it.


Segment may have helped it but to each their own. And right now nothing is HOT in the WWE (Other then Paige and Sasha). The Diva Revolution might get better if booked right and this might help it. That just my opinion.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Paige number 1 trend on Twitter, so having Charlotte mention Reid didn't get her over. It got Paige over.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

I'd imagine if someone asked me to go out and produce fake tears after mentioning the death of a sibling, I'd punch them in the face, no hesitation. 

Very desperate attempt at humanizing Charlotte. She's as bad at acting as Reigns or Darren Young. Horrific to have to endure.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



3ku1 said:


> I agree Paige carried this promo, not that is saying much. I had no idea Charlotte's brother died. I find it tacky that Charlotte or creative would use a death to get sympathy. Paige got heat as heel. Charlotte then got a kick in the face for good measure haha.


Not the first time WWE has done that.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

All I have to say is I can't wait for Nikki to come back


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



tommo010 said:


> It was the only way to get Paige heat and still don't think it will work because they'll book Charlotte will win on Sunday and this segment will be forgotten about. If they truly want heat on Paige she has to win and this segment "getting Charlotte to emotional to focus on the match" was the reason for Paige winning if not it was a colossal waste time.


It's a shame because Paige looked like the bigger and better star out there despite the questionable material and that forced main event spot. She exuded confidence and was the only person in the segment that displayed a personality. 

She's going to look like such a joke on Sunday. Failed to win the title 8 times in a row against Nikki Bella, lost like 6 times in a row to Sasha Banks, and now going to do the job for Charlotte at SvS and possibly TLC. And that's all in the same year. 

Zero fucking credibility left. There's only so long they can ride that AJ Lee rub from her debut and we're way past that now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Marrakesh said:


> She's as bad at acting as Reigns












*Even Looney Reigns isn't this bad. I'll listen to sufferin succotash 50 times before a long Charlotte promo.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

I want all the memories of that segment erased from my head because it was God Awful!.. I want Raw to have ended with Del Rio pinning Kallisto ..


----------



## NakanoLynch (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Charlotte's delivery really is pretty bad. She needs to work on her facials and actually add tone and inflections in her voice, just raising her volume every now and then isn't enough. 

That being said the raw emotion and the brawl at the end was pretty great and has me hyped for the match. Would I have rather the divas main eventing Raw happened under different circumstances...sure, but hey it's at least a step in the right direction for the division.

Also for those that are saying this was too sensitive of a topic (don't get me wrong I thought it was a tad tasteless but I'm not butt hurt) I sure hope you're not the same people wanting the attitude era back cuz if so your feelings are gonna get hella hurt.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Segment may have helped it but to each their own. And right now nothing is HOT in the WWE (Other then Paige and Sasha). The Diva Revolution might get better if booked right and this might help it. That just my opinion.


Fair enough. I just don't think WWE has the competence to make this angle compelling.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Rodgers said:


> All I have to say is I can't wait for Nikki to come back


I can wait. Time for others to shine not just Bellas.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Charlotte getting blame for stupid creative decisions? Why am I not shocked? :bored


----------



## rKOwens (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Charlotte is god awful at everything. I can't wait for Nikki to return.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Welp Paige got people talking. One thing ironic is the wwe just made Paige cut the biggest heel line of the year, a day before kiddie Christmas movie is being released.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> I can wait. Time for others to shine not just Bellas.


Yeah because it's been forever since Paige had a title match.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

everyone complaining is right. You know what we need? More feuds that go like this...

"Im going to beat you for that belt"

"No you wont, because im better than you, and you cant beat me."

"oh yeah watch me!"



theyre trying to make this personal and i love it! but they have to keep going with it and i think they will. This feud needs to last at least until Rumble if not further. Make this huge


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Rodgers said:


> Yeah because Paige it's been forever since Paige had a title match


Im a big Paige fan but after SS let Sasha feud with Charlotte and use Paige and Nikki once in a while.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

The material was pretty bad but lets be honest- Charlotte did herself no favors. It's not her fault how her character is being presented, but it's hard being subjected to this. Face Charlotte is worse than Face Paige.


I'm liking Heel Paige atm though. She's much more comfortable in this role.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



tommo010 said:


> Didn't the Bella's end a Raw during their feud?


Hmm, I honestly don't remember the Bella's ending a RAW, but that could be up to me not being able to complete 3 hour RAWs.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

The absolute exaggeration in this thread :lmao

WF doing the most as usual.

OP: This signing was awesome. The emotions were high and it actually makes me want to watch their match at Survivor Series. 

"The crowd was dead", I think you need to upgrade your cheap ass speakers because from what I heard, they were invested in what was going on. 

Great job girls. Ending RAW on an exciting note is how to do it :clap


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

To be fair while some of the material was tacky. It was so forced at times, and clunky. But it seemed to work. I think some over exaggerating a bit. What's the difference, have them on Main Event jarring, yeah that is going to hype the match. Some say they didn't hype SS. Yes they did. Opened Raw with one of the biggest matches Wyatts v BOD. Then had the tournament matches. Then they added some huge hype to the Paige Charlotte match. Quite honestly I Diddn't give a damn about this match, but they have made this feud personal, and I like that. Paige came across as a real bitch lol, she is so much better as heel.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*



SovereignVA said:


> No, you're not.
> 
> I also feel completely disconnected with a world that condemns Charlotte's mic skills.
> 
> She's not that bad, is she? :lmao


I like Charlotte's mic skills-- her content is usually trash but that wasn't the case tonight.

I thought it was a great segment.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Charlotte got exposed bad tonight. So far during her 2 month title reign they've tried diverting attention away from her blandness and inadequacies by focusing more on Paige and her heel turn, Natalya getting attacked, and this "We Want Sasha"/Team Bad thing. I barely even noticed her and she's the champ. 

They gave her the spotlight tonight and she fucking BOMBED.

I think Brie has finally been decrowned as worst mic worker in the division. Turning Charlotte heel isn't the solution since she was boring and monotone as fuck when she was a heel in NXT.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Those who are outraged? Katie Vick.


----------



## BobSmith3000 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

I just want to get this out there now. Having Paige say that Charlotte's little brother Reid "didn't have much fight in him either" is SO UNNECESSARY! I know they want Paige to get more heat as a heel and get Charlotte some sympathy, but is this really the only way?! She not only implied that he was weak because he died, it also relates to the fact that the poor kid had NUMEROUS overdoses! This is so far over the line that it's disgusting! Anyone that has every lost a child, especially to drugs will be absolutely outraged by this! 

Another good point is that it's fine that Paige loves being a heel and is actually pretty good at it, but she's just a bit too willing to say "the worst thing possible" that WWE Creative tells her to. This statement about Reid Flair is AWFUL and totally reminds me of that Total Divas episode when they had Paige tell Bradley that he was "just a F***. Telling someone they are just a F*** is arguably THE WORST thing you could ever tell them! Telling someone that they are basically just a "sex toy" is so incredibly demeaning and can cripple them emotionally & mentally for the rest of their lives, but WWE Creative finds it "entertaining?!"

It's just a good thing everybody knows its just a script for a fake storyline to promote a match and that Paige and Charlotte are BOTH really nice in real life and get along just fine, almost like sisters, behind the scenes!


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

That promo was a new low. I was getting sick of Charlotte's sympathy segments in general, but at least her and Ric crying together seemed more spontaneous. However, using her dead brother for an angle reeks of desperation and a lack of sense from both her and the WWE. Honestly, tonight I really understood those who say that Charlotte just comes off as unlikable. 

The only pluses for the segment were that it tried to give the Divas more of a spotlight, and that Paige was really solid in it, not to mention those jeans on her. :banderas


----------



## Arm005 (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

I know the crowd seemed into it but I found the whole segment forced and cringeworthy. Charlotte can't act worth shit.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



BobSmith3000 said:


> I just want to get this out there now. Having Paige say that Charlotte's little brother Reid "didn't have much fight in him either" *is SO UNNECESSARY! I know they want Paige to get more heat as a heel and get Charlotte some sympathy, but is this really the only way?! She not only implied that he was weak because he died, it also relates to the fact that the poor kid had NUMEROUS overdoses! This is so far over the line that it's disgusting! Anyone that has every lost a child, especially to drugs will be absolutely outraged by this!
> 
> Another good point is that it's fine that Paige loves being a heel and is actually pretty good at it, but she's just a bit too willing to say "the wor*st thing possible" that WWE Creative tells her to. This statement about Reid Flair is AWFUL and totally reminds me of that Total Divas episode when they had Paige tell Bradley that he was "just a F***. Telling someone they are just a F*** is arguably THE WORST thing you could ever tell them! Telling someone that they are basically just a "sex toy" is so incredibly demeaning and can cripple them emotionally & mentally for the rest of their lives, but WWE Creative finds it "entertaining?!"
> 
> It's just a good thing everybody knows its just a script for a fake storyline to promote a match and that Paige and Charlotte are BOTH really nice in real life and get along just fine, almost like sisters, behind the scenes!


Yes but it is good for storyline. Paige got some real nuclear heat their. Yes it was disgusting, if said in real life. But in kayfabe, it is okay. PPL are going to hate Paige now, and that is good signs for her heel run.


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

It was a pretty good segment....not great, but pretty good. 
Charlotte was very awkward on the mic. It felt like she forgot her lines at times. She'd have these long pauses and then Cole would try to speak and she'd suddenly cut him off. It was kinda weird. 

Paige was better. She felt more comfortable on the mic. She wasn't really spectacular, but she was solid.

Overall I was glad to see the women close out RAW. I loved that they built up to it with recap promos all night. And it was certainly better than the last time the women closed out RAW with that atrocious Bella fiasco and Nikki's horrible "I wish you died in the WOOOOOOMB!!!!" line. They threw in some controversy with bringing up Reid Flair's death, but it was better handled than the Cole/Lawler fiasco or the Eddiesploitation stuff. 

I'd give the segment about a 6/10.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Nikki can fuck off. That segment was great and when was the last time a RAW ended in a Divas segment? Like 10 years?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

If this doesn't get the crowd behind Charlotte and against Paige then nothing will. I fully expect Paige to be enemy number one this sunday. She needs to win though, or this heel turn did nothing for her besides having casuals turn on her.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



islesfan13 said:


> If this doesn't get the crowd behind Charlotte and against Paige then nothing will. I fully expect Paige to be enemy number one this sunday. She needs to win though, or this heel turn did nothing for her besides having casuals turn on her.


Paige becoming champ that many times, despite being stale and degrading as a talent to the point where WWE needs to bring up dead relatives because she's that bad at garnering heat. 

:ann1

No thanks, she needs to be away from the title as soon as possible and for a year or two.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



domotime2 said:


> everyone complaining is right. You know what we need? More feuds that go like this...
> 
> "Im going to beat you for that belt"
> 
> ...


*You don't need to bring up someone's death to make a feud personal.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Crewz said:


> Looks like i didn't miss anything on RAW if this was the main-event... Paige and Charlotte main-events, that says a lot about the rest of the show.


*No Sasha, don't bother.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Paige becoming champ that many times, despite being stale and degrading as a talent to the point where WWE needs to bring up dead relatives because she's that bad at garnering heat.
> 
> :ann1
> 
> No thanks, she needs to be away from the title as soon as possible and for a year or two.


The Paige is degrading as a talent is so last year. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



islesfan13 said:


> The Paige is degrading as a talent is so last year. Thanks for your input though.


In other words, you have no retort and admitted to the fact she's been stagnate for two years now.

Girl can't even get heat, her ring skills are meh, her mic skills are passable on a good day but dogshit on an off day.

She's no more deserving of having ANOTHER crappy, lackluster reign than she was the last time around.

Banks, Lynch, Naomi, Brie, Fox, Natalya...all more viable, refreshing, and deserving individuals.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Lel at anyone defending this. It was pure aids and the crowd couldn't give a shit less about Paige's "controversial" comment. Charlotte is cringe-worthy in every aspect. Where the *FUCK* is Sasha?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

That segment was laughably bad. Charlotte's delivery on the mic...wow. Whoever's idea it was for them to main event Raw should be shit-canned ASAP. This is just more evidence that they give zero fucks and don't even try to sell the PPV's anymore because of the Network. To have that main event the go-home show to SS. Scary.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Jack Thwagger said:


> In other words, you have no retort.
> 
> Girl can't even get heat, her ring skills are meh, her mic skills are passable on a good day but dogshit on an off day.
> 
> ...


Lol OK thanks again for your input. I amDying for that world class Naomi reign too.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Watching the promo now jesus Charlotte is so fucking terrible. She just keeps showing and showing that she's nothing but a last name. 

That Paige line though :lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

I don't have a problem with the materials used. The problem was the delivery from Charlotte. She is pausing too much like she forgot her lines. She is not comfortable doing promos and you combine that with materials related to her dead brother, you get a disaster.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Fire Hogan over a conversation none us us heard but do angle about Flair son that OD on heroin.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

We can't blame Charlotte entirely. Who scripted Charlotte to cry like that? She obviously can't fake cry so why have her do it in the main event of your show? Especially when you are desperately trying to get her over.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

I miss AJ.

:mj2


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

Just now catching up with tonight's Raw and at first I thought the first few posts were merely jokes about this closing the show. 

WELP! 

Guess it's legit. Wow.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *You don't need to bring up someone's death to make a feud personal.*


you dont, but nothing gets to the point quite like a comment like that. And besides who cares? Clearly the flair's signed off on it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



gabrielcev said:


> Nikki can fuck off. That segment was great and when was the last time a RAW ended in a Divas segment? Like 10 years?


Last year with Brie and Steph.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

*I edited my first post to include the segment and the RAW Fallout. Rewatch at your own risk.*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

fpalm

Reigns/Cesaro didn't go on last for that?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

paige's boobs were the only bright spot


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Terrible segment.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I think people need to take into consideration Charlotte is still relatively new to the main roster. She only got called up recently compared to someone like Paige and not to mention this is her first title run. Paige has had 2 runs under her belt and it shows. Considering this is Charlotte's first run as Diva's Champion and she's a new addition to the main roster, I'd say she's doing pretty damn well. Yeah, her words don't flow as well and she still has trouble making the right facial expressions and shit but that's something you get with experience. 

If Creative continues to invest in this storyline, then maybe we'll get to see the evolution of Charlotte. But if they keep up with the "Storyline Hot Potato" trend (that is, the spotlight being passed around amongst the factions without continuity), which they probably will, it's safe to say Charlotte won't get the chance to grow and learn. 

Regardless, best of luck to both girls at Survivor Series and hopefully they can further their story in the ring.


----------



## thelegendkiller (May 23, 2004)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I can't believe they have gone to these lengths to get Charlotte ever , especially considering her sub-par mic skills :|


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Are you fucking nerds really bitching about the end of raw? Lol

Oh no! Paige said something "controversial".

Oh no! Cesaro v Reigns didn't "close the show".

How dare they do something different and switch it up for once?!?!

Oh no! Charlotte cried too long and didn't react like a polished A list actor on live tv.

You people are way too cringe.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I liked seeing Paige get her shit pushed in, but that is some oldschool heel shit! I mean it was low to use someone's death for a segment, but thank fuck, Paige actually heeling it up there.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I really hope Paige wins sunday. I honestly don't know how much more of Charlotte as a centerpiece I can take.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

YOU...SHUT...YOUR....MOUTH


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



islesfan13 said:


> If this doesn't get the crowd behind Charlotte and against Paige then nothing will. I fully expect Paige to be enemy number one this sunday. She needs to win though, or this heel turn did nothing for her besides having casuals turn on her.


The problem with Charlotte as a face, it's not that she's been bad at it, it's that Paige as a heel has been killing it and she's so damn cute and hot. You cannot boo that. 

Lately Paige just cracks me up everytime I see her. She's like a female Owens.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Is there a Charlotte promo where she doesn't cry? I know it was a tough subject with her brother and everything but she can just be talking about her dad and she'll start balling, its getting a little old.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I'm really sorry for all divas that I couldn't watch this shit.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Damn, Paige went low. I mean the last time we had a death used in an angle was with CM Punk vs Undertaker, correct me if I'm wrong.

It adds a NICE little personal touch, Paige is a great at heeling it up, I just wish she was working with someone who isn't as charismatic as the leftover sandwich I have in my fridge.

Just make Charlotte a workhorse who says "I let my skills do the talking" so Charlotte can be tolerable.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I'm fine with them exploiting a death for heel heat, thats just classic wrestling, they even recently had Punk mock Paul Bearer's death in his feud with Taker and that's a lot more controversial since he just died and was a beloved figure.

What I'm not fine with is Charlotte being in a main event segment while being so terrible and inconsistent on the mic, she was so clearly following a script, and kept jumping back and forth from reading lines to being on the verge of tears talking about her brother or dad. She needs to learn to internalize her real feelings and play a character.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



The XL said:


> Paige was solid, carried that segment. Charlotte was horrendous. One of the worst closes to Raw ever, on a go home show for fucks sake. The ratings will dip even lower, I'm sure.


And they'll get blamed for it despite being set up (unintentionally) to fail just like the Miz TV segment.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

When Reigns/Cesaro was put in the middle of the show I knew it was going to be the last segment. My first thought was about how much they're trying to be like UFC and piggy back off of its natural and artificial elevation of women to main event status. The problem with this is that NOTHING they have done (not their fault) justified putting this segment on last. Just another example of WWE trying to force a "revolution" instead of letting it happen naturally.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Legit BOSS said:


> *No Sasha, don't bother.*


Again?.. What the hell is going on in this company.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Well played, Paige. Yeah, it's not the first time wrestlers went for the ultra cheap heat (Nikki's "died in the womb", and Orton with Eddie's death), but Paige did the line well and was apporpritely smug for the entire promo.


However my only problem:

WHY WERE THEY WEARING HIGH HEELS? THEY ARE A SAFETY HAZARD, AND LIMITED THEIR MANEUVERABILITY!. Divas should not wear high heels if they have to do any physical activity, holy shit.


PS: Charlotte can be good at promos, but she just needs to control her emotion and try to level off rather then being super emotional, then read her lines, then get emotional when talking aboot her bro again.

I think Charlotte has potential on the mic, but having her be a sympathetic babyface is the wrong route, imo. She should be respecting Flair for his accomplishments (and trying to exceed his/her own expectations) rather then playing the "I watched my daddy bleed every nite on TV"...


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *No Sasha, don't bother.*


That profile gif.... :yum: Off topic but anyone who says she's ugly or even slightly unattractive is delusional.

Oh and I predict fans won't turn against Paige because of this segment.

"PCB was gonna change the divas division." :lol


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



gsm1988 said:


> Oh and I predict fans won't turn against Paige because of this segment.


It's because Paige is too damn good. That's not a problem though. Once they find a suitable opponent for Paige, everything will slide into place.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Paige was very good on the mic, she has come a long way.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

_*Charlotte was bad out there tonight. I wish they would have debuted her on Raw as a heel. Paige here did good in her mic work and looks like a straight bitch with that dead brother line. I am tired Charlotte as a Champion already. I hope they through in a curb at Survivor Series and have Paige take the strap off of Charlotte. Still cant believe this was in the main spot on Raw tonight. *_


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



sesshomaru said:


> It's because Paige is too damn good. That's not a problem though. Once they find a suitable opponent for Paige, everything will slide into place.


The only one I can see fans booing her against is Sasha.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Great segment but this is why spoilers and dirt sheets suck. 
No one here is surprised because it'd already been spoiled ahead of time.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



gsm1988 said:


> Paige was very good on the mic, she has come a long way.


Indeed, she's amazing. I've always been a Paige fan, so this is my "told-ya-so" moment to all the haters 



Charlotte can get there too, though. She's just too wooden right now, but she showed tonight she can be emotional in the ring. She just needs to harness it, and make it her weapon.




ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Great segment but this is why spoilers and dirt sheets suck.
> No one here is surprised because it'd already been spoiled ahead of time.


Dudebro I avoided spoilers. So can you.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



domotime2 said:


> you dont, but nothing gets to the point quite like a comment like that. And besides who cares? Clearly the flair's signed off on it.


*Gets to what point? If you need to resort to bringing up someone's death to make a feud interesting, then you're a shit writer.

Also, by that logic, no one should've been mad at the exploitation of Eddie's death in 2006, right?*


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Charlotte getting the main event segment on RAW (can't wait to see the 3rd hour ratings, holy shit) and Sasha gets to accompany Naomi to the ring on Superstars. It's good to be the Nature Boy's daughter...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I really didn't think that the segment came off that well at all, but at least they tried to put emotion in it. It ended up feeling more awkward than impactful -- the crowd not giving a f^ck probably didn't help matters....


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I think this was a desperate attempt to try and get fans to cheer Charlotte over Paige. They see that fans are far more behind Paige and they had to try something to reverse it. Having Paige hit that verbal low blow and getting sympathy for charlotte. Don't think it's going to work though.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Paige came off as artificial while Charlotte's emotions seemed real.

Still liked the heat though. The WWE needs more of this.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

The crowd made that segment 10x worse, Charlotte was bad as usual but the silent crowd really killed the whole thing. When Charlotte started getting emotional talking about her brother, if things went as they wanted them to the crowd would have started clapping and showing her support. Instead you could hear crickets as Charlotte was stuttering and getting choked up talking about her dead brother, which was really awkward to watch. 

I bet Charlotte was dying inside of embarrassment when she heard crickets.

That crowd overall tonight was pure shit, even during New Day's shtick they sat there silent and New Day almost always gets a great reaction from the crowd. God why did those idiots even bother to come to the show if they was gonna sit there on their hands all night silent? Stay the fuck home and watch it if thats what you plan on doing at the show.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Yeah it looked to me Charlotte got a chance to close out Raw, and she chocked. Once her dead brother starting entering the promo, she didn't seem to control her emotions. Mean while Paige was consistent, and stable.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Phenom said:


> Paige came off as artificial while Charlotte's emotions seemed real.
> 
> Still liked the heat though. The WWE needs more of this.


Well that happens when your a face, and your talking about something really emotional. Where as Paige was the bitch heel lol. That's why she came across artificial.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Segment was awkward. Paige was far superior to Charlotte. I felt bad for her because she looked uncomfortable and just got worse with the Reid mention. Charlotte truly is the Not Ready for Primetime Player. Vince picked the wrong horse to ride, if he thought she was the future of the division. She is only good as a heel.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



> Vince picked the wrong horse to ride, if he thought she was the future of the division. She is only good as a heel.



Don't you just love that good old-fashioned WWE nepotism?


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I honestly think the delivery by Charlotte was good but the crowd dead silent was killer. I think the concept was kinda awkward as it blended kayfabe with reality (which I've never been too comfortable with.) I mean, it's one thing to say "your [local] sports team sucks" but stabs towards someone dead is meh. I'm a fan of the Attitude ERA/non PG and it never really went there but managed to still stay bad-ass in its own "universe". Remember Stone Cold being thrown off a bridge by the Rock or Vince McMahon's limo blowing up? It was very EXTREME in story-telling but not tasteless/lazy for building a storyline.


----------



## D_A_V_I_S (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I kind of feel some level of empathy for anyone in that audience who paid for a ticket and expected to see at least some type of decent closer leading up to the PPV. Charlotte could have at least got thrown through that rinky-dink table. Anything would have been better than the lap they took around they ring. Have Cole get knocked out... something!


----------



## Tamaur (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

That segment was awful when it had everything to be awesome. The script was good and both were into their character but for some reason, it lacked intensity. When they talked or when they fought, you didn't felt any intensity and it's incredible that you can't do that when you brought up something that personal and I'm not against it, from what I heard, he was a wrestling fan and I'm sure Ric said allowed them to do that, it's not like they said that he deserved to go in hell or showed his " ashes ".


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I stopped watching right before this so called "main event". Glad I did because this shit sounds awkward as fuck.

WWE be like, "Be interested in the Diva's Revolution, dammit! BE INTERESTED!"


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Charlotte crying on cue. Glad to see she's picked up something from Daddy.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

For the love of god just give us Sasha Banks!

Let Sasha get her moment at Wrestlemania blah blah blah, if they want to do anything good with the Divas Division then put the belt on Sasha asap, give her the belt at the Royal Rumble. Watching another five months of Charlotte & Paige being forced down our throats is not worth thinking about, nobody gives a shit about Charlotte, the crowd reactions she has been getting will tell you that. As for Paige is she really a better heel than face? Trying to get her cheap heat will not work, as for her in ring displays they will still be average, few shouts of "This is my house", followed by some horrendous looking headbutts, followed by her crawling over opponents.

You currently have a talented Wrestler and a good mic worker in Sasha Banks doing jack shit. If the WWE Universe want Sasha Banks then give us Sasha Banks, no waiting around, if they want to do anything good with the Divas Division then Sasha is their only saviour.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

How that closed the Raw before Survivor Series is one of the greatest mysteries to me.

What a joke.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Paige's line had me laughing, but the rest was garbage. The more edginess we get the better though.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I didn't think it was the worst thing in the world, but I agree that it was lazy and uncalled for to exploit Reid's death and having Paige shit on him for the same of Heat is just typical lazy writing on creative's part, Paige looked reluctant but made it work to the best of her ability 

they need to abandon this whole legacy gimmick and just allow Charlotte to be her own character, her promo wasn't the greatest, her timing still needs work, but she's gradually getting better

I hate to say it but Charlotte was better on the mic than anything Reigns has done so far LOL


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I watch women in WWE for the same reason I watch Nascar.

I'm waiting for the car crash.

The car crash happened about 10 seconds into this promo. Charlotte really really sucks.

Further more wrestling is like the only thing in life that is stuck in the past. Ric Flair can't wrestle so they bring his daughter in just to bring him up every Monday night. 

I guess I do have to give her props. She is worse than David Flair and he was the drizzling S.....


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

*Watching the whole segment and feeling like Shia 












i can't believe they did it to close the RAW before one of the big five PPVs of the year


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Was this supposed to prove that women could main event Raw like they do down in NXT?

If so it more proved that they should _not _main event Raw


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

Genking48 said:


> Was this supposed to prove that women could main event Raw like they do down in NXT?
> 
> If so it more proved that they should _not _main event Raw


I think that's unfair when Sasha could main event raw and do it well.

That being said Charlotte Flair should be buried in the desert somewhere.

Where is Vince Russo when you need him?


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Putting aside the current trend of WWE investing little energy into building up upcoming PPVs in the 'go home' show, I think a few people are riding a bit of a nostalgia wave when it comes to importance of the last segment. Sure, a traditionalist would remind us that the last image of the show is what's vital to sell to audiences so they tune in the next week. Things nowadays are a bit different though, especially in regards to the three hour format they're bound to. The third hour takes a big hit most of the time in terms of viewership, so the company put a strategy in place for their big investment in Roman Reigns to be showcased earlier on--when more eyes will be on the product. It makes a good amount of sense when you think about it.

As for this segment, oh boy. Weak sauce. WWE seems to think that one-liners will be enough these days to get people hooked. Charlotte is also very green. Some people are saying her emotion was on-point? That's fine, though I don't agree that it was effective. I thought she was extremely clunky and unable to articulate the right expression at the right time. She's a work in progress, though I expect her to retain at SS.

And for the umpteenth time WWE: having your women cry like little girls all the time to sell an angle is extremely tiresome. How I wish they'd limit that.



Alright_Mate said:


> For the love of god just give us Sasha Banks!
> 
> Let Sasha get her moment at Wrestlemania blah blah blah, if they want to do anything good with the Divas Division then put the belt on Sasha asap, give her the belt at the Royal Rumble. Watching another five months of Charlotte & Paige being forced down our throats is not worth thinking about, nobody gives a shit about Charlotte, the crowd reactions she has been getting will tell you that. As for Paige is she really a better heel than face? Trying to get her cheap heat will not work, as for her in ring displays they will still be average, few shouts of "This is my house", followed by some horrendous looking headbutts, followed by her crawling over opponents.
> 
> You currently have a talented Wrestler and a good mic worker in Sasha Banks doing jack shit. If the WWE Universe want Sasha Banks then give us Sasha Banks, no waiting around, if they want to do anything good with the Divas Division then Sasha is their only saviour.


Once Sasha begins working a feud like this one (which will only be a matter of months most likely) chances are you'll already be looking to NXT for the next saviour to arise.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Memo to WWE - the women are simply not good enough to be main eventing Raw. This "revolution" is forced bullshit. Stop forcing it down our throats.

Oh and the Reid stuff? Will have obviously happened with the Flair family's full consent, so you really don't have any right to be offended by it.


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Paige is so god damn terrible. Cole kept signalling to her when to speak but she didn't retort. They can't afford to keep having her cutting promos, especially at the end of Raw. There is absolutely no way that promo was scripted (aside from the line about Reid).


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Add one more person to the minority who thought this was a good segment.

Yes, Charlotte's delivery wasn't the best although the bunch of you treating her like the antichrist of women's wrestling are just being overdramatic.

I wouldn't really have gone with the mention of Charlotte's brother but for months, and months and months people on here have been crying and bitching about how none of the feuds in this divas division mean anything or have any fire to them, and you FINALLY get that. Like I said it could have been pulled off better but at least this divas title match has some emotion to it. I knew the match was going to be good but now i'm actually anticipating the match at Survivor Series because they've got the two engaged in something.

Now that the Bella angle is over, we're finally going to get to see 2 top level ability divas going 1 on 1 in a PPV match. I hope they blow the roof off the joint so that people on here can stop their incessant whining even when we get the beginnings of something which could actually be engaging and decent.

P.S. Everyone bitching 'Oh that wasn't controversial at all' WWE never said it was going to be controversial, it was the tweet sent out by MLW that said it was going to be controversial. So you all went in with the mindset 'this better fucking shock me' and when it didn't, you jump up on some high horse stating that it didn't do anything for you.


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



BornBad said:


> *Watching the whole segment and feeling like Shia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh be serious. Just because it's the oldest doesn't make it one of the biggest. It hasn't been portrayed that way for 90% of the years since they introduced In Your House/12 PPVs a year.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

That segment was just poorly executed all around. The biggest problem that happened last night was WWE didn't do a good job of building to this contract signing with actual storytelling. Could you imagine if we had actually seen maybe a quick 1 minute segment backstage back in August with Charlotte being emotional about missing her little brother and Paige in a very genuine way consoled her like a friend would or just seeing a genuine friendship between Paige and Charlotte. Simple stuff like this never happened, so the fans have no connection to any of things Charlotte or Paige are talking about. 

I don't know who's idea it was to do something like that for the main event, but it actually hurt the women and may scare the higher ups from ever doing something like that ever again. Like I mentioned before this segment could've been saved had some actual build been done prior to this contract signing, but of course that didn't happen. Now that I think about it, another easy repair to this segment could've been Paige coming out cutting a promo with a lot of subtle exposition about her past with Charlotte in NXT and how she was there for her when her brother Reid died. Now that we have some context, Charlotte can come out and they could do that same segment and it might(Charlotte's acting is pretty awful, so IDK) work better. Hopefully what happened last night can be a lesson on what NOT to do.


----------



## Doloph (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Horrible segment, Paige had a better delivery of course but the timings between those two were just horrid. Charlotte better go all out with her in-ring skills to make up for that train wreck. But through that all.. Paige was looking hot asf!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I thought Paige was awesome in that segment. Came off like a real bratt, which is something Paige does to a tee! this is why Paige is a natural heel, I am so glad they turned her!

I don't think Charlotte was that bad, although the little tears and crying bit was a little cringe inducing, the audience isn't going to sympathize with you if you start crying. It just makes you come off like a wimp and a joke, this is frikkin wrestling get a backbone!

That aside as far as contract signings go, WWe have done far worse!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Whether Flair's family approved or not, that last grasp for cheap heat was in extremely poor taste and just brought down the whole segment. I've always despised the way they insist on bringing people's sensitive personal business into the fantasy world, but that's just me. Other than that, I thought they both did a decent job with the crap scripting they had to work with. Although they should have watched the Taker-Lesnar brouhaha from a few months ago for tips on how to do a believable pull-apart before they ever came out last night.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Alright_Mate said:


> For the love of god just give us Sasha Banks!
> 
> Let Sasha get her moment at Wrestlemania blah blah blah, if they want to do anything good with the Divas Division then put the belt on Sasha asap, give her the belt at the Royal Rumble. Watching another five months of Charlotte & Paige being forced down our throats is not worth thinking about, nobody gives a shit about Charlotte, the crowd reactions she has been getting will tell you that. As for Paige is she really a better heel than face? Trying to get her cheap heat will not work, as for her in ring displays they will still be average, few shouts of "This is my house", followed by some horrendous looking headbutts, followed by her crawling over opponents.
> 
> You currently have a talented Wrestler and a good mic worker in Sasha Banks doing jack shit. If the WWE Universe want Sasha Banks then give us Sasha Banks, no waiting around, if they want to do anything good with the Divas Division then Sasha is their only saviour.


Paige makes the most money, more than Sasha Banks, Vince will want her involved quite a bit of the time, and Paige is only 23 stop talking as if she's old.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



-Skullbone- said:


> Once Sasha begins working a feud like this one (which will only be a matter of months most likely) chances are you'll already be looking to NXT for the next saviour to arise.


Sasha Banks' promo work is streets ahead of everyone else in the Divas division, just look at her contract signing segments in NXT, the likes of Paige, Charlotte & Becky can only dream of delivering a promo of such quality. 

Sasha is the best in the ring and the best at promo work :fact


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



CretinHop138 said:


> Paige makes the most money, more than Sasha Banks, Vince will want her involved quite a bit of the time, and Paige is only 23 stop talking as if she's old.


So what if she's only 23, already you know what you're going to get with Paige. 

She is predictable & average.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*



SHIV said:


> Paige is going to ride her like the horse she is.


I'm Dead


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Alright_Mate said:


> So what if she's only 23, already you know what you're going to get with Paige.
> 
> She is predictable & average.


I don't think many predicted her cutting a promo about Reid Flair. Plus predictable isn't bad. All the divas are predictable yes that includes Ms Banks.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

So WWE gets edgy with Paige's promo and now we are gonna bitch about it. Seriously this is why wrestling isnt good anymore because of crybabies like you


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

If only Sasha was in Charlotte's place. :mj2


----------



## Broddie (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I tried watching it online but could barely get through it. Paige still talks like she has two tongues.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Awful segment, complete waste of everyone's time.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Black Widow said:


> Awful segment, complete waste of everyone's time.


Agreed.

No one cares about the divas, at least not Flair Jr, and not at a go-home show!

I cant stand ANY contract signings though... just finish Raw on a match for cryin' out loud!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



truelove said:


> So WWE gets edgy with Paige's promo and now we are gonna bitch about it. Seriously this is why wrestling isnt good anymore because of crybabies like you


This always happens when WWE does something "edgy"

Heyman fakes a heart attack. People bitch.
Punk plays around with the urn. People bitch.
Orton says Eddie's in hell. People bitch.
Nikki says she wishes Brie died in the womb. People bitch.
Paige makes that comment about Reid. People bitch.

People say they're tired of the childish PG environment but anytime WWE does anything to push the envelop, cross the line, etc people bitch about it.


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

"YOU SHUT YOUR MOUTH" :bryanlol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

First point, I had no problem with the girls getting the closing slot on the show. That is the type of thing they should do more often. For some reason, we got locked into this idea that the World Title stuff needs to be the main focus OF EVERY SINGLE EPISODE and the champion needs to be the main character of EVERY SINGLE EPISODE. 

We need to get back to letting other feuds and stories take center stage to break the monotony and let the episodes feel different, it makes the midcard and underneath stuff feel more important, and it keeps the main eventers from being stuck in repetitive situations and from getting overexposed. Remember when we had Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns Vs. Kane and Seth Rollins for about 3 or 4 weeks in a row? Or how many times did the show end with Kane coming out and beating up Seth Rollins? You mean to tell me that is considered compelling TV more worthwhile of a closing spot on TV or major focus throughout the episode? 



Now, as for the segment itself....yeah, that got really awkward. Paige tried to make it work (she tried to get it back on track when Charlotte broke down) but using a real death to tell a story is such a tightrope to walk that it is probably best to not even go there. It also feels unnecessary. They could have easily built the match and made it work without having to go down that road.


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Shit like this is why its embarrassing to be a wrestling fan.
What other industry or sport talks like this? It was shit when Orton did it, shit when Punk did and and it's shit now.
Takes you completely out of the moment.
Tasteless isnt edgey


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Now THAT is a divas revolution!

That was fucking amazing. This is what WWE is lacking nowadays, PERSONAL feuds. No more "im here to compete and prove im the best wrestler" crap. WWE needs feuds to be personal, WWE needs brawls. This is what used to make wrestling exciting back in the Attitude era, the competitors legit wanted to kill eachother.

Props to Paige and Charlotte for having the Divas segment of the year so far.


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



PraXitude said:


> Agreed.
> 
> No one cares about the divas, at least not Flair Jr, and not at a go-home show!
> 
> I cant stand ANY contract signings though... just finish Raw on a match for cryin' out loud!


I don't mind contract signings,I don't mind divas ending Raw but not those two.
Paige is a bad talker but she actually sounds good compared to Charlotte.Who gave that woman a mic and told her to talk? and enough with the damn crying already.There is no crying in wrestling.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I'm happy to see Paige pionering the awfully evil angle for women.
This thing of making fun of dead brother is awfully like when Snitsky ''killed'' Lita's baby, or when Brock beated Zack Gowen with his own fake leg, or when Kane ''raped and killed'' Katie Vick.

I don't remember other divas being THAT bad.

Way to go evil Paige(Y)


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Just watched the Paige/Charlotte ring segment and OMG that was amazing you could feel the tense atmosphere. The controversial comment Paige said to Charlotte really added to this scene. The fight at the end finished it off perfectly. I cant wait to see this match at Survivor Series. I want Paige as the new champion


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I'm more bothered by how trash that segment was than how "controversial" Paige's line was.

Timing was way off. Close your eyes and listen to the segment, Charlotte talks like someone who can barely read is reading in front of the class.

Both looked very uncomfortable.

The crowd really took away from the segment. Why not have Flair out there, too? Carolina crowds are automatically invested if he's there. Plus, I think the visual of a teary eyed Flair consoling his daughter would've been a better closing shot.

Divas Revolution, right? So, on a night where you have no Divas matches, you highlight the division with this segment in the main event slot?

This segment made me care less about the feud than I already did. And not because of the comment about Reid but because it was done to promote a match that was promoted poorly to begin with, in the midst of a Revolution that, IMO, lost all steam because of how it's been presented.


Now, as for the comment, I think it would've came off better from Nikki Bella in the build up to her title defense against Charlotte. To me, it fits Nikki's character better and builds proper sympathy for Charlotte's eventual title win. It made more sense then and at the peak of the Revolution, would've made that match even bigger.


And for those who are defending it, you better hope it popped a rating because if the rating is even lower than ADR/Kallisto or the usual main event segment rating, Vince will likely never let a Diva close the show again.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



truelove said:


> So WWE gets edgy with Paige's promo and now we are gonna bitch about it. Seriously this is why wrestling isnt good anymore because of crybabies like you


The context of the segment didn't bother me that much and to be fair WWE have done much worse in the past, it's primary focus was designed to get Paige heat and not build a story between them, what also bothered me was Charlotte's performance she was on the verge of tears before they even spoke a word which is likely due to the up coming controversial comment, her delivery was poor and she was all over the place, she was not comfortable at all and you could visibly see Paige's un-ease when Charlotte started breaking down, if she couldn't hold it together for the segment they shouldn't have done it, I don't even think this will even get Paige the desired heat especially is Charlotte retains on Sunday and the feud ends. For this segment to even make sense Paige has to win and they have to sell the fact that Paige got inside Charlotte's head with these comments and it cost her the title otherwise it was a waste of time.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Lol when Charlotte said "YOU...SHUT...YOUR..MOUTH or there wont be a survivor series" wait so Charlotte was gonna cancel the whole ppv? Where did she get that authority?


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I actually enjoyed that closing segment, personally. I was genuinely shocked when i heard Paige's comment. Props to them for going there and getting edgy. The brawl at the end felt pretty intense, too.

However... Charlotte needs to sort herself out. She's so monotonous talking and she can't seem to keep herself in check in these situations, her crying is getting ridiculous now. Paige is not the best on the mic, she never has been, probably never will be, but she completely outshone Charlotte. Charlotte did nothing to move away from the 'Ric Flair's daughter' tag, she was so horrendously generic.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Just watched the segment. Ye, not particularly inspiring.

I don't think the material was the issue (although the comment was a bit tasteless, I don't mind them doing stuff like that once in awhile), the main issue, for me, was Charlotte/Paige. 

Paige fared a bit better (mostly by the experience that she has gained over the last few years). She isn't a good talker by any means but I find her okay in mic segments as long as she is alongside someone as strong or stronger than her on the mic. She isn't good enough to carry a segment IMO.

Charlotte was awful.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



LOL Mic Skills said:


> I hate to say it but Charlotte was better on the mic than anything Reigns has done so far LOL


You´re drunk! Sure Reigns may not have the best mic skills but he´s the Rock compared to Charlotte when it comes to promos


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



tommo010 said:


> The context of the segment didn't bother me that much and to be fair WWE have done much worse in the past, it's primary focus was designed to get Paige heat and not build a story between them, what also bothered me was Charlotte's performance she was on the verge of tears before they even spoke a word which is likely due to the up coming controversial comment, her delivery was poor and she was all over the place, she was not comfortable at all and you could visibly see Paige's un-ease when Charlotte started breaking down, if she couldn't hold it together for the segment they shouldn't have done it, I don't even think this will even get Paige the desired heat especially is Charlotte retains on Sunday and the feud ends. For this segment to even make sense Paige has to win and they have to sell the fact that Paige got inside Charlotte's head with these comments and it cost her the title otherwise it was a waste of time.


Charlotte was so atrocious on the mic, how this ended Raw is beyond me. SvS has WOAT potential written all over it.
Charlotte is as bad as Ryback on the mic, just wrestle and dont talk please. She was awkward and has no idea how to act. I was glad I didnt watch it until this morning or I'd really pity myself for wasting my time watching the worst ending segment of RAW since Reigns/Lesnar fighting over the title...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

WWE are damned if they do and damned if they don't. People complain things aren't edgy enough and whenever something edgy happens, people complain. Vince can't win!


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2015)

So I watched this entire thing on mute because Charlotte on the mic is as pleasing to my ear holes as a jackhammer through concrete. The saving graces were Paige's ass in those jeans, how much even on mute she comes across as a star, the epic botch of a table throw and the fact that there was no Stephanie to make every fucking thing about her. Failure or not, they positioned Paige and Charlotte as important characters worthy of a main event. Can't wait for them to do it with an actual feud/storyline involving the women that people actually care about.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Gets to what point? If you need to resort to bringing up someone's death to make a feud interesting, then you're a shit writer.
> 
> Also, by that logic, no one should've been mad at the exploitation of Eddie's death in 2006, right?*


I wasn't watching wrestling during that time so I can't comment. I'm just saying if the family is okay with the concept, why should it bother you then? And I don't think it makes them shitty writers at all. Nothing is more personal than talking about someone's death and it's the most attitude era thing anyone's said in probably 2 years. How many lame-ass lines of people calling eachother a bitch or "i'm going to beat your ass at survivor series" do you want on a show? 

It was awesome.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*



Bullydully said:


> Is this seriously main eventing a Raw before Survivor Series?


it did and thats why they had to make it interesting by having Paige mention Reid Flair, Which i think was in bad taste. Wonder if Ric Flair knew this was coming??


----------



## SiriusLee (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Was that shoot?


----------



## amirali19 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



domotime2 said:


> I wasn't watching wrestling during that time so I can't comment. I'm just saying if the family is okay with the concept, why should it bother you then?


Reid's mom posted on twitter that she was very upset by the comments, that it was cheap heat and noone consulted her before making them. What do you say now?

I was comparatively fine with Punk using Paul Bearer's death, because the boundaries were pretty clear that he was referencing the character - Undertaker's manager, the bearer of the urn that Punk would now defile - not saying anything negative about the real life person.


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

If I bought a ticket and the fucking divas talking was the main event I'd be SO PISSED.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



DENSPARK said:


> WWE are damned if they do and damned if they don't. People complain things aren't edgy enough and whenever something edgy happens, people complain. Vince can't win!


I hate this argument. 

Being edgy does not mean bringing up people's real life dead relatives. 

It means pushing the boundaries of their stories, allowing blood when necessary and when it serves a purpose and to allow the characters more freedom to express themselves in more adult terms. 

This is a show about simulated violence after all. :shrug 

Mentioning dead people who have nothing to do with that feud is just cheap and trashy. There is fuck all edgy about it.


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Marrakesh said:


> I hate this argument.
> 
> Being edgy does not mean bringing up people's real life dead relatives.
> 
> ...


How dare a heel say something heelish.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Occultist said:


> How dare a heel say something heelish.


fpalm 

It was a shit segment. It came out of nowhere and it just came across awkward and forced. 

At least when Punk did it with Bearer it was all done in character and their was a purpose behind it. 

They tried to play that off for realism last night and it was in poor taste. More importantly than that though, it was just a badly acted, written and performed segment. Brutal.


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Marrakesh said:


> fpalm
> 
> It was a shit segment. It came out of nowhere and it just came across awkward and forced.
> 
> ...


In poor taste? You watch a tv show where people beat eachother senseless with tables and chairs, have first blood matches, pretend to take people to hell etc.

I think you're looking in the wrong area for morals and class.

Maybe try Sesame street?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Give the title to Nikki please! What bad bad VERY BAD segment, possibly the most cringeworthy I've seen and it was the main event of RAW.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



amirali19 said:


> Reid's mom posted on twitter that she was very upset by the comments, that it was cheap heat and noone consulted her before making them. What do you say now?
> 
> I was comparatively fine with Punk using Paul Bearer's death, because the boundaries were pretty clear that he was referencing the character - Undertaker's manager, the bearer of the urn that Punk would now defile - not saying anything negative about the real life person.


I say that's a shame to hear. I'm sure they thought that by getting Ric and Charlotte's approval, that the mother would be on board as well defacto. I have a really large tolerance for this stuff so you're asking the wrong person if I've changed my mind on it.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Finished watching it and I have to say it was hard to watch, I don't know who thought or approved the idea because it was blatantly obvious Charlotte didn't and was probably not okay with it. She could hardly speak she was so choked up and forgot what she was supposed to say, the whole segment had no real flow or drama to it, when Paige finally made the comment it was kind of out of the blue and the audience didn't even react to it. So they decide to do something pretty classless for essentially nothing at all, Paige gets no heat from it and it the whole segment was just a wash. To top it off Charlotte never even signed the contract.

Pretty poor decision by all involved there, also odd choice for it to go on last


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Occultist said:


> In poor taste? You watch a tv show where people beat eachother senseless with tables and chairs, have first blood matches, pretend to take people to hell etc.
> 
> I think you're looking in the wrong area for morals and class.
> 
> Maybe try Sesame street?


fpalm Yes, a fictional TV show. 

Are you able to tell the difference or do you need it explained further?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

The live reports said lots of people left before/during the ending segment, which isn't a surprise. Talk your "girl power" shit, fans don't give a fuck about the Divas. The segment was doomed to fail hard from the getgo, since the women have NO momentum at all. It just seemed completely out of left field for this to main event. Typical HHH/Stephanie stupid ass fucking booking move, LETS MILK THIS WHILE WOMEN FIGHTING IS HOT AFTER THE WEEKEND!!! lololol. 

So even before the Reid Flair shit (which is a pet peeve of mine, don't mention shoot shit in front of a crowd that probably has no idea what the fuck you're talking about), even if they did like a pull apart fight simply over the title and competition, it still would have looked stupid as shit main eventing RAW.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



domotime2 said:


> I wasn't watching wrestling during that time so I can't comment. I'm just saying if the family is okay with the concept, why should it bother you then? And I don't think it makes them shitty writers at all. Nothing is more personal than talking about someone's death and it's the most attitude era thing anyone's said in probably 2 years. How many lame-ass lines of people calling eachother a bitch or "i'm going to beat your ass at survivor series" do you want on a show?
> 
> It was awesome.


*First of all, like I said, you don't need to resort to bringing up people's real-life death to make a feud personal. This feud was about two best friends becoming enemies. You don't fucking need to being up Reid Flair to make it personal.

Also, Reid's own mother had a problem with it, and WWE didn't even bother consulting her on it, so that part of your argument falls apart.

Lastly, it was supposed to give Paige heat, but it failed because the crowd didn't give one fuck about that segment, so it failed as a segment.

The whole thing fucking sucked.*


----------



## ArnDaddy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I just finished Raw, I don't usually get offended by this sort of thing so I was ok with it in principle but I can easily see why people do find it distastful; What I found hardest to watch is that this equally poorly-written, poorly-acted segment that was clearly designed to get heat got zero extra heat on Paige because no one in the crowd seemed to know who Reid was or what had happened. after Charlotte snapped the crowd was dead, and another nail was put in this (already poor) segment. In my opinion, WWE has a big problem these days in understanding different markets, what the crowd will want, if they are smart to the product or the content, who will they cheer etc. We saw it last week in UK - For such a big company you would think that they would be able to write shows that get, for the main part, the sort of reactions they are after or so the segments have the desired effect. A hot crowd, or at least an invested one, can make a massive difference.

I didn't mind Charlotte in NXT, but since she started on Raw and they gave her the wooos, constantly referred to her dad etc its made me like her far less... And I consider Ric Flair to be the greatest pro-wrestler of all time. Her mic work is very shaky as well but I hope for her sake they her in-ring can do the talking for her, and her and Paige can have an excellent match at the pay per view.


----------



## amirali19 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



domotime2 said:


> I say that's a shame to hear. I'm sure they thought that by getting Ric and Charlotte's approval, that the mother would be on board as well defacto. I have a really large tolerance for this stuff so you're asking the wrong person if I've changed my mind on it.


Eh, while I still disagree, I'm going to give you credit that you didn't double down and you at least addressed the point.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Godway said:


> The live reports said lots of people left before/during the ending segment, which isn't a surprise. Talk your "girl power" shit, fans don't give a fuck about the Divas. The segment was doomed to fail hard from the getgo, since the women have NO momentum at all. It just seemed completely out of left field for this to main event. Typical HHH/Stephanie stupid ass fucking booking move, LETS MILK THIS WHILE WOMEN FIGHTING IS HOT AFTER THE WEEKEND!!! lololol.
> 
> So even before the Reid Flair shit (which is a pet peeve of mine, don't mention shoot shit in front of a crowd that probably has no idea what the fuck you're talking about), even if they did like a pull apart fight simply over the title and competition, it still would have looked stupid as shit main eventing RAW.


I think people want to care, they're talented and capable of doing great things. The problem is that WWE still has no idea how to properly build a women's division. And once again, instead of building things over a period of time and gradually placing them in a main event/show closing spot, they do it only to try and capitalize off of women headlining the top two matches at the UFC show. As always, follow up is key, but I learned to stop getting my hopes up a long time ago.


----------



## back2thepast (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial tonight*



Soul Cat said:


> I loved the segment. Am I alone in this?


No you're not. I thought it was great! Only thing I didn't like was the lack of a good crowd reaction which didn't surprise me because most male WWE fans don't really respect women's wrestling. I'm not talking about NXT, that's a whole different story, but they could have beat the shit out of each other and added thumbtacks and blood and it still wouldn't have gotten the reaction it deserved.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*

People thinking Reid's mom wasn't kayfabing it?


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



ArnDaddy said:


> I just finished Raw, I don't usually get offended by this sort of thing so I was ok with it in principle but I can easily see why people do find it distastful; What I found hardest to watch is that this equally poorly-written, poorly-acted segment that was clearly designed to get heat got zero extra heat on Paige* because no one in the crowd seemed to know who Reid was or what had happened. *after Charlotte snapped the crowd was dead, and another nail was put in this (already poor) segment. In my opinion, WWE has a big problem these days in understanding different markets, what the crowd will want, if they are smart to the product or the content, who will they cheer etc. We saw it last week in UK - For such a big company you would think that they would be able to write shows that get, for the main part, the sort of reactions they are after or so the segments have the desired effect. A hot crowd, or at least an invested one, can make a massive difference.
> 
> I didn't mind Charlotte in NXT, but since she started on Raw and they gave her the wooos, constantly referred to her dad etc its made me like her far less... And I consider Ric Flair to be the greatest pro-wrestler of all time. Her mic work is very shaky as well but I hope for her sake they her in-ring can do the talking for her, and her and Paige can have an excellent match at the pay per view.


You know how obscure it was when half this forum didn't even know who Reid Flair was since they where posting David Flair in their comments 
:bunk


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



gsm1988 said:


> I think people want to care, they're talented and capable of doing great things. The problem is that WWE still has no idea how to properly build a women's division. And once again, instead of building things over a period of time and gradually placing them in a main event/show closing spot, they do it only to try and capitalize off of women headlining the top two matches at the UFC show. As always, follow up is key, but I learned to stop getting my hopes up a long time ago.


This is just again an example, the main roster is not an NXT show. Only a tiny percent of the fans are there to watch Divas. Giving them the main event at any point, is dooming them to fail. And fail they have, every single time. 

They can build them up to where they're respectable. But they are never going to be what NXT shows are, nor should they be.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Brie Mode said:


> People thinking Reid's mom wasn't kayfabing it?


*Yes, that tweet that said WWE Writers, and the words "Cheap Heat," was in kayfabe. unk2*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Yes, that tweet that said WWE Writers, and the words "Cheap Heat," was in kayfabe. unk2*


Cause they never said stuff like that before, right? unk2

Nothing wrong with getting worked like some of you are.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Brie Mode said:


> Cause they never said stuff like that before, right? unk2
> 
> Nothing wrong with getting worked like some of you are.


*Yes, because everything's a work. 

Despite the fact that her tweet didn't even say Paige's name, it's still a work. unk2*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Yes, because everything's a work.
> 
> Despite the fact that her tweet didn't even say Paige's name, it's still a work. unk2*


Lana made tweets about Paige bullying her in NXT. It's no different than what Reid's mom tweeted. Both made those tweets to add some "reality" to this angle. Don't see why it's so difficult for you to grasp the concept.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Brie Mode said:


> Lana made tweets about Paige bullying her in NXT. It's no different than what Reid's mom tweeted. Both made those tweets to add some "reality" to this angle. Don't see why it's so difficult for you to grasp the concept.


*Because Reid's mom didn't even mention Paige.*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Because Reid's mom didn't even mention Paige.*


Yet everyone knew what she was talking about. So that point is irrelevant. If I was her though I would've refered to Paige by her real name to add some more realism to her tweet.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Charlotte never signed the contract. Was that a plothole? Or will that play into this week's Smackdown? I'm having such a hard time getting into Charlotte. Take away her being Flair's daughter, what does she have?


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *First of all, like I said, you don't need to resort to bringing up people's real-life death to make a feud personal. This feud was about two best friends becoming enemies. You don't fucking need to being up Reid Flair to make it personal.
> 
> Also, Reid's own mother had a problem with it, and WWE didn't even bother consulting her on it, so that part of your argument falls apart.
> 
> ...


They clearly asked Ric and Charlotte and assumed that their approval would be enough. Clearly they didn't do their due dilligence by asking the mother. But with that being said, it's that kind of realism that used to make wrestling a lot more intriguing and interesting and i applaud them for doing so.

It's because there's still a gigantic part of the wrestling universe that doesn't give a crap about divas wrestling and as a proponent of the division, I think the WWE needs to take a few edgy chances if they ever want to get this thing over. Charlotte's bad acting and bad delivery didn't help, but I think they took a chance...and don't we want the WWE to take more chances?


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



amirali19 said:


> Eh, while I still disagree, I'm going to give you credit that you didn't double down and you at least addressed the point.


Of course. I'm not going to pretend like the mother not being happy with it didn't happen. I mean I hear some people screaming "work" (and I guess deep down I hope that's true), but I don't think it is, so yeah it's defnitely a shame they didnt go through the channels before doing it.

But i'm the kind of person that doesn't want them to be cautious to doing things that might seem edgy or off the cuff. I've probably made a trillion threads crying about how they dont try ANYTHING INTERESTING anymore. Is this interesting? Debatable. I can definitely see people thinking it seems forced, but hey, it brought attention to the match.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



domotime2 said:


> They clearly asked Ric and Charlotte and assumed that their approval would be enough. Clearly they didn't do their due dilligence by asking the mother. But with that being said, it's that kind of realism that used to make wrestling a lot more intriguing and interesting and i applaud them for doing so.
> 
> It's because there's still a gigantic part of the wrestling universe that doesn't give a crap about divas wrestling and as a proponent of the division, I think the WWE needs to take a few edgy chances if they ever want to get this thing over. Charlotte's bad acting and bad delivery didn't help, but I think they took a chance...and don't we want the WWE to take more chances?


*Yes, but bringing up a dead relative isn't going to make us care about The Divas. Make us care by making them compelling characters, and bringing up Reid's death isn't the way to go about it.

Yes, we want WWE to take chances, but we don't want them to be tasteless. And that comment was tasteless.*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



chronoxiong said:


> Charlotte never signed the contract. Was that a plothole? Or will that play into this week's Smackdown? I'm having such a hard time getting into Charlotte. Take away her being Flair's daughter, what does she have?


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Yes, but bringing up a dead relative isn't going to make us care about The Divas. Make us care by making them compelling characters, and bringing up Reid's death isn't the way to go about it.
> 
> Yes, we want WWE to take chances, but we don't want them to be tasteless. And that comment was tasteless.*


well we'll have to disagree on this one. I know i have a very large tolerance for this kind of stuff, but I also realize there are some that don't and have a tad bit more empathy for these things than me. 

I mean, I'm sure people could say the same about when they had Rusev/Lana use Putin as a way to get heat too you know.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

So just saw the video so they went for this to get Paige heat or Charlotte sympathy? 

Never been a Paige fan but because I really can't be asked with Charlotte Paige got my interest.


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

The funniest part is the Reid line was just a distraction from how awful they knew the segment was going to be. If you take the Reid line away no one would be talking about how personal this feud is they would be talking about how big of a disgrace it was to throw this feud into the main event just for the sake of saying they put the divas in the main event. That's why it's cheap heat. They knew there was nothing else they could have done that would have made people interested in the segment so they had to throw in a cheap tasteless comment to try to stir up controversy and distract from the fact that this feud had no business being in the main event.


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Marrakesh said:


> fpalm Yes, a fictional TV show.
> 
> Are you able to tell the difference or do you need it explained further?


I need it to be explained further why you feel the need to be offended by it when Charlotte was okay with it.

Maybe you should...I don't know...get off your fucking high horse?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Occultist said:


> I need it to be explained further why you feel the need to be offended by it when Charlotte was okay with it.
> 
> Maybe you should...I don't know...get off your fucking high horse?


Where did I say i was offended by it? 

I gave an opinion that it was absolutely classless, trashy and offered nothing at all positive towards the segment. 

The only thing that offended me about that segment was how fucking shit it was.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I bet this whole segment was Stephanie's idea. She wants her own Katie Vick storyline.


----------



## Occultist (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Marrakesh said:


> Where did I say i was offended by it?
> 
> I gave an opinion that it was absolutely classless, trashy and offered nothing at all positive towards the segment.
> 
> The only thing that offended me about that segment was how fucking shit it was.


You are being over dramatic.

The segment was probably one of the best diva segments in a long time.

Should it have been the main event? Probably not.

But, kudos to them for trying something different from the same ol' blueprint.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

More breaking kayfabe that can't be sustained in order to finally get paige heat. what are they going to do when this blows over and she's coming out to crickets again?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Paige coming out to crickets comical. She's one of 2 divas to consistently get reactions. And the only one to be consistent all year. Yes she may not be getting heat but that because casuals like her. I fully expect the younger crowd to start turning out her now though which is obviously the goal. Maybe we should be less worried about Paige and more worried about Charlotte who actually does come out to crickets.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Alright_Mate said:


> Sasha Banks' promo work is streets ahead of everyone else in the Divas division, just look at her contract signing segments in NXT, the likes of Paige, Charlotte & Becky can only dream of delivering a promo of such quality.
> 
> Sasha is the best in the ring and the best at promo work :fact


It won't matter much with the type of content everyone has to work with on the main roster. You just saw an example of it this past Monday night.

Anyone want to place bets that a feud involving Snoop Dogg will happen?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



truelove said:


> So WWE gets edgy with Paige's promo and now we are gonna bitch about it. Seriously this is why wrestling isnt good anymore because of crybabies like you


There's a difference between edgy and totally tasteless, classless and lazy. A huge difference.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



domotime2 said:


> well we'll have to disagree on this one. I know i have a very large tolerance for this kind of stuff, but I also realize there are some that don't and have a tad bit more empathy for these things than me.
> 
> I mean, I'm sure people could say the same about when they had Rusev/Lana use Putin as a way to get heat too you know.


Would you want a dead sibling of yours being used for everybody else's (supposed) entertainment? Any family member? Friend? Not even close to waving around an image of Putin. It was totally low class and a lazy way to get cheap heat. With that kind of (lack of) talent behind the scripts, it's no wonder they can't get anybody over.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Sleepngbear said:


> Would you want a dead sibling of yours being used for everybody else's (supposed) entertainment? Any family member? Friend? Not even close to waving around an image of Putin. It was totally low class and a lazy way to get cheap heat. With that kind of (lack of) talent behind the scripts, it's no wonder they can't get anybody over.


Can't blame creative for this it's being reported that Charlotte came up with the idea to get sympathy


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



islesfan13 said:


> Can't blame creative for this it's being reported that Charlotte came up with the idea to get sympathy


Link?


----------



## resident (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

LOL at the pc police


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Sleepngbear said:


> Would you want a dead sibling of yours being used for everybody else's (supposed) entertainment? Any family member? Friend? Not even close to waving around an image of Putin. It was totally low class and a lazy way to get cheap heat. With that kind of (lack of) talent behind the scripts, it's no wonder they can't get anybody over.


well again, i wouldn't particularly care either way. I'm the wrong person to ask about this. 

I don't think it's lazy, it's a short cut sure, but definitely not lazy. To me, it sounds like the exact thing a "bad guy" would say to get under someone's skin.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Sleepngbear said:


> There's a difference between edgy and totally tasteless, classless and lazy. A huge difference.


what's the difference? What's an angle that you would classify as edgy but isn't tasteless, classless, sexist, homophobic, racist, or ultra violent? I think we're all getting to the point of why the WWE has gone away from all of these angles and are doing the PG thing, because no matter what edgy thing they do, there's going to be ton of people that will complain about it being one of the things I mentioned.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I don't get why a Divas storyline with no heat had a contract signing on the go home show to Survivor Series which is predominantly built around the 25th anniversary of one of the GOATs in Undertaker and the crowning of a new WWEWHC.

Note to self: use more commas.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Bazinga said:


> I don't get why a Divas storyline with no heat had a contract signing on the go home show to Survivor Series which is predominantly built around the 25th anniversary of one of the GOATs in Undertaker and the crowning of a new WWEWHC.
> 
> Note to self: use more commas.


Oh yeah. Taker. Forgot about him.

Though it is still pretty funny aye.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

The GOAT has given her approval of the segment:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666749296994295812
Although I'm sure she's being polite about Charlotte being "ready". :trips3


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

$10 says she didn't even see the main event^^^


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Bazinga said:


> I don't get why a Divas storyline with no heat had a contract signing on the go home show to Survivor Series which is predominantly built around the 25th anniversary of one of the GOATs in Undertaker and the crowning of a new WWEWHC.
> 
> Note to self: use more commas.


A podast show I was listening to someone said that at this point in time, the WWE has given up on their last two hours cause too many people stop watching at this time. So that is why they've put their hottest stuff(Taker) at the beginning of RAW. And the last thing you see before the show ends is not their hottest angle. 

I find that pretty sad.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I just hope Paige doesnt become a seriously effected by charlottes idea
of using her brothers death. And still gets blamed for the mistakes of another. 

Because if this effects paiges career. Expect paige to have some lasting animosity towards charlotte for ruining her career..
Charlotte...Charlotte...Charlotte!!!!


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> The GOAT has given her approval of the segment:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666749296994295812
> Although I'm sure she's being polite about Charlotte being "ready". :trips3


I don't think Trish is the type of person who will say negative things about anything related to WWE.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I can't believe they let Paige say something about the deceased man. Ric was probably drunk and signed off on it.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

crowd was dead during the segment is all i know.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

When Charlotte said "I was the North Carolina girl, and you was the British bad ass" Really? British bad ass? God i cringed so hard when she said that.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Sleepngbear said:


> Would you want a dead sibling of yours being used for everybody else's (supposed) entertainment? Any family member? Friend? Not even close to waving around an image of Putin. It was totally low class and a lazy way to get cheap heat. With that kind of (lack of) talent behind the scripts, it's no wonder they can't get anybody over.


It wouldn't bother me, typical PC brigade, you don't have a clue what they talked about behind the scenes.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

The whole segment was excruciatingly bad. I give them credit for at least trying to allow the Diva's to share the spotlight, but....


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Bazinga said:


> I don't get why a Divas storyline with no heat had a contract signing on the go home show to Survivor Series which is predominantly built around the 25th anniversary of one of the GOATs in Undertaker and the crowning of a new WWEWHC.
> 
> Note to self: use more commas.


Definitely agree, thoughts on 'the angle' aside. 


And btw, commas are overrated.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



draykorinee said:


> It wouldn't bother me, typical PC brigade, you don't have a clue what they talked about behind the scenes.


PC brigade? LOL!! Gimme a motherfucking break.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> The GOAT has given her approval of the segment:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/666749296994295812
> Although I'm sure she's being polite about Charlotte being "ready". :trips3


Maybe they were ready, but the audience wasn't willing.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Sleepngbear said:


> *Would you want a dead sibling of yours being used for everybody else's (supposed) entertainment? Any family member? Friend?*


Yes.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte signing meant to be controversial*



Sleepngbear said:


> PC brigade? LOL!! Gimme a motherfucking break.


No.


----------



## cmase (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

All I could think of was the South Park episode where they take the piss out of WWE. The promo seems like it came direct from that South Park episode.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZnm3ZUrxOc

Recorded on a potato but ah well.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

WWE just try so hard to have Paige involved in these memorable moments and force her as this megastar superPaige crushing everyone else but everything she does is just so bad. Ignore the awfulness of that line for a second as her delivery for the whole segment was awful, she's meant to be this mega talent, when will she live up to her marks insane level of hype?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Paige is legit and is a star she was taking bumps before she was even born and then she grew up in the business and actually had her first match at 13. Paige is here to stay and people on here need to get used to that


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



deanambroselover said:


> Paige is legit and is a star she was taking bumps before she was even born and then she grew up in the business and actually had her first match at 13. Paige is here to stay and people on here need to get used to that


Well, I've been playing football since I was five, doesn't mean I'm great at it.



Paige is fine though. She just has really stagnated over the last few years IMO.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Just rewatched the segment over to see if my opinion on it would change. It really didn't. It was a reasonably well built up segment which could have been done well but it really wasn't. The brawl still felt pretty good, although Paige's table 'throw' was a bit flimsy. I don't know why Paige spent the entire segment running away from Charlotte either, isn't she meant to be an aggressive heel?

Charlotte's promo still sounded woeful, everything from the little 'oooh' after she said Paige was there for her to 'YOU...SHUT...YOUR...MOUTH'

I spent the majority of it feeling like this...


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



CraigWL said:


> Just rewatched the segment over to see if my opinion on it would change. It really didn't. It was a reasonably well built up segment which could have been done well but it really wasn't. The brawl still felt pretty good, although Paige's table 'throw' was a bit flimsy. I don't know why Paige spent the entire segment running away from Charlotte either, isn't she meant to be an aggressive heel?
> 
> Charlotte's promo still sounded woeful, everything from the little 'oooh' after she said Paige was there for her to 'YOU...SHUT...YOUR...MOUTH'
> 
> I spent the majority of it feeling like this...


Paige is a heel not a babyface so of course she'd run away.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



CretinHop138 said:


> Paige is a heel not a babyface so of course she'd run away.


True, but she's not been portrayed as a cowardly heel, she's spent most of the feud on the front foot, from attacking both Charlotte and Becky, to attacking Becky after the match on RAW last week. I just think it would have went better if they would have really went at each other and had to be actually had to be pulled apart from each other rather than them pretty much stopping Charlotte from going after Paige.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



CraigWL said:


> True, but she's not been portrayed as a cowardly heel, she's spent most of the feud on the front foot, from attacking both Charlotte and Becky, to attacking Becky after the match on RAW last week. I just think it would have went better if they would have really went at each other and had to be actually had to be pulled apart from each other rather than them pretty much stopping Charlotte from going after Paige.


So, calculating/manipulative.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



EvaMaryse said:


> WWE just try so hard to have Paige involved in these memorable moments and force her as this megastar superPaige crushing everyone else but everything she does is just so bad. Ignore the awfulness of that line for a second as her delivery for the whole segment was awful, she's meant to be this mega talent, when will she live up to her marks insane level of hype?


You need to give up on this Paige is so bad crap. She literally made that segment and was far from bad. The fact that you can never credit Paige for anything she does just shows your agenda. We get it by now you don't like her because she's this indy talent that others like. Well too bad she's here 5th stay along with all of the other indy talents you seem to despise. I find it ironic how you complain the iwc hates on anyone not an indy talent when in reality you spend majority of post hating on anyone popular that's from the indies. Now go complain how nobody is hating on Paige for wearing a push up bra.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



CraigWL said:


> True, but she's not been portrayed as a cowardly heel, she's spent most of the feud on the front foot, from attacking both Charlotte and Becky, to attacking Becky after the match on RAW last week. I just think it would have went better if they would have really went at each other and had to be actually had to be pulled apart from each other rather than them pretty much stopping Charlotte from going after Paige.


"Attacking from behind" every time Paige has gone on the offensive within this feud it's been behind her opponents back when she has the upper hand, Nattie (assuming Paige is the one who took her out), Charlotte/Becky for the heel turn beat down, Becky in Manchester. When she won the fatal 4 way she was running from becky most match then jumped on her when she was down to win the match, it's old school heel tactics and it's great in my opinion we don't see much of it these days.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

The only way I'll accept this segment if it ends at Survivor Series quickly in a brawl, where Charlotte gets disqualified and tries to make Paige bleed ( like Lita vs Trish SS 2004)


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Calling it now. Surprise return to help Charlotte get back at Paige:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



tommo010 said:


> "Attacking from behind" every time Paige has gone on the offensive within this feud it's been behind her opponents back when she has the upper hand, Nattie (assuming Paige is the one who took her out), Charlotte/Becky for the heel turn beat down, Becky in Manchester. When she won the fatal 4 way she was running from becky most match then jumped on her when she was down to win the match, it's old school heel tactics and it's great in my opinion we don't see much of it these days.


I agree with you, but i don't know, i just didn't like the fact that it was like cat and mouse the entire segment, even something small like Paige attempting to get a cheap shot in while Charlotte was being held back would have been good. Maybe i'm nitpicking though.

Paige has been on top for the majority of this feud though so i can't really complain too much when Charlotte gets the upper hand in a brawl. I'm just hoping for an aggressive match between the two at SS.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Every promo or backstage segment I've seen involving Charlotte always always always winds up with Charlotte with tears in her eyes.

Get a grip woman.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



islesfan13 said:


> You need to give up on this Paige is so bad crap. She literally made that segment and was far from bad. The fact that you can never credit Paige for anything she does just shows your agenda. We get it by now you don't like her because she's this indy talent that others like. Well too bad she's here 5th stay along with all of the other indy talents you seem to despise. I find it ironic how you complain the iwc hates on anyone not an indy talent when in reality you spend majority of post hating on anyone popular that's from the indies. Now go complain how nobody is hating on Paige for wearing a push up bra.


I give praise to Paige when she occasionally has a good match, but I'm not going to pretend she's a good mic worker when she's clearly not. The reason I'm so against most of the indy guys and gals is because of their fans like you who give them a free pass, ignore their flaws and praise them as if they're perfect. Paige's delivery in that segment was wooden, no matter how much her fans hype her up theres no escaping the fact she's just not a natural speaker, she's just not and is unlikely to ever be good on the mic. Its not one of her strengths.

I've praised all the Indy guys and gals for their strengths and what they can do. Cesaro and Rollins are two of the absolute best in the ring, but both are sorely lacking everywhere else that matters.

And hey Paige fans love to talk shit about Nikkis boob job, wrestling fans in general do thesedays, hows a push up bra not as "bad"? At least Nikki has the big tits, Paige is just pretending she does.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Paige will show everyone on Sunday why she is the real deal


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



EvaMaryse said:


> I give praise to Paige when she occasionally has a good match, but I'm not going to pretend she's a good mic worker when she's clearly not. The reason I'm so against most of the indy guys and gals is because of their fans like you who give them a free pass, ignore their flaws and praise them as if they're perfect. Paige's delivery in that segment was wooden, no matter how much her fans hype her up theres no escaping the fact she's just not a natural speaker, she's just not and is unlikely to ever be good on the mic. Its not one of her strengths.
> 
> I've praised all the Indy guys and gals for their strengths and what they can do. Cesaro and Rollins are two of the absolute best in the ring, but both are sorely lacking everywhere else that matters.
> 
> And hey Paige fans love to talk shit about Nikkis boob job, wrestling fans in general do thesedays, hows a push up bra not as "bad"? At least Nikki has the big tits, Paige is just pretending she does.


I think most of it comes down to you not liking hearing Paige talk. That's fine. A lot of people don't. A lot of people don't like hearing Nikki Bella talk either and think that she'll forever be shit, no matter what kind of promo she might pull off or has done.

What mic skills really comes down to is if the promo was carried off in a way that will help sell the feud or the upcoming match. Everything else is down to the perception of the beholder. 

I don't think anyone's of the idea that Paige is a talker in the same league as, say, the Rock. However, the biggest things she's done and that have drawn the most attention outside her debut has been when she's cut a promo.

I find this ongoing war between Paige and Bella fans a little humorous. They're the biggest stars of their division, perform around the same sort of level (subjective of course) and are friends outside the ring.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



-Skullbone- said:


> I think most of it comes down to you not liking hearing Paige talk. That's fine. A lot of people don't. A lot of people don't like hearing Nikki Bella talk either and think that she'll forever be shit, no matter what kind of promo she might pull off or has done.
> 
> What mic skills really comes down to is if the promo was carried off in a way that will help sell the feud or the upcoming match. Everything else is down to the perception of the beholder.
> 
> ...


A rational post on this forum? that's not allowed :avon


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



-Skullbone- said:


> I think most of it comes down to you not liking hearing Paige talk. That's fine. A lot of people don't. A lot of people don't like hearing Nikki Bella talk either and think that she'll forever be shit, no matter what kind of promo she might pull off or has done.
> 
> What mic skills really comes down to is if the promo was carried off in a way that will help sell the feud or the upcoming match. Everything else is down to the perception of the beholder.
> 
> ...


I'll say her accent is the drizzling shits, but she comes across as a very awkward speaker as well, she's not a captivating or charismatic talker, she just kind of talks. But thats a WWE wide problem really, cutting a good promo is quickly becoming a lost art. Every promo even one cut by Neville serves its purpose of getting a message across but it comes down to how engaged the audience is, and how much they care, the live audience was pretty dead for those two awkwardly speaking.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



EvaMaryse said:


> But thats a WWE wide problem really, cutting a good promo is quickly becoming a lost art.
> 
> Well, it's more likely due to the content that promos aren't much good anymore. Not many angles have anything of consequence to talk about, and the company often sends even their top notch mic workers out there and fill in time every now and then, as it seems like they haven't got their program sorted out backstage.
> 
> Every promo even one cut by Neville serves its purpose of getting a message across but it comes down to how engaged the audience is, and how much they care, the live audience was pretty dead for those two awkwardly speaking.


What I really meant to illustrate before is that the true measure of a promo comes down to if it successfully sells an eventual match that people will want to see. In other words: if it sells the feud and blow-off match as important, must-see or at least worth checking out. That goes for all audiences, and not just the one in attendance. 

It's a shame that a crass line like Paige's this past Raw is perceived by the company as enough of a hot selling point these days. In the particular case of Paige though, who does have a lot of attention on her currently, it can be said that it might be successful in helping get more eyes on what unfolds in the match. 

There's a reason you don't just see any Joe Blow on the mic trying to sell something the WWE wants people to perceive as worthy. You obviously have your own tastes when it comes to good talking, but the company evidently doesn't see Paige in the mic work doldrums with the likes of Axel or Neville; both of which belong to a group they'll very likely never allow to pitch a feud to a live audience. 

Call it politics or whatever that always gives her an opportunity to touch on hot button issues (which does always play a role), but the reality is a lot of people are sold on Paige talking at the moment. You aren't seeing that type of response for a Charlotte promo yet, so a distinction can be made between what's working and what's not.


----------



## WWE-Hierarchy (Nov 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

The fact that WWE gives Charlotte the title before Sasha Banks is beyond ridiculous. I mean Sasha wasn't even involved once in the Divas championship picture since her debut.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

They could all take promo cues from George the Animal Steele.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Tastelessness of the dead sibling aside, Paige was already heading into potentially sensitive areas talking about the 'old fart' dropping elbows on his jacket (which I personally thought was hilarious but got totally lost in all this other crap). I have to wonder how much substance -- and legit jealousy -- there is behind the whole argument that Charlotte is only where she is because she's Ric's daughter. Again, WWE needlessly blurring the lines between fantasy/fiction tv and reality. Is there any other forms of entertainment that constantly drags the personal lives and issues of its performers into its fictional premise? I can see doing things to try to bring out real emotion in their performers, but they continually trample all never the line between compelling story lines and just plain trash, and always with complete disregard for the personal feelings of the people involved either directly or indirectly. Vince has demonstrated this repeatedly since forever, and he never seems to learn that it usually flops more than it succeeds. Yeah, it brings attention to the product, but there are far better ways to do that if they weren't so fucking lazy.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



WWE-Hierarchy said:


> The fact that WWE gives Charlotte the title before Sasha Banks is beyond ridiculous. I mean Sasha wasn't even involved once in the Divas championship picture since her debut.


They did exact same thing in NXT. Charlotte is 29, while Sasha is only 23 and she's here to stay. Relax, her time will come and I am pretty sure they're saving her for Wrestlemania 32.


----------



## WWE-Hierarchy (Nov 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Drago said:


> They did exact same thing in NXT. Charlotte is 29, while Sasha is only 23 and she's here to stay. Relax, her time will come and I am pretty sure they're saving her for Wrestlemania 32.


That is definitely not the case. My prediction is that Charlotte will hold on to the title until WM32 and loses against Ronda Rousey for the Divas Championship, thus delaying Sasha's push even further.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



WWE-Hierarchy said:


> That is definitely not the case. My prediction is that Charlotte will hold on to the title until WM32 and loses against Ronda Rousey for the Divas Championship, thus delaying Sasha's push even further.


:what

The same Ronda Rousey who has a 180 day no compete in physical contact suspension is gonna wrestle at Mania? 

:HA


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



tommo010 said:


> :what
> 
> The same Ronda Rousey who has a 180 day no compete in physical contact suspension is gonna wrestle at Mania?
> 
> :HA


Yup.

This pretty much rules out any possibility of that happening.

I don't think Charlotte holding the title till Mania is totally unthinkable though, I'd say that she'll either drop it at TLC to Sasha, or she'll hold it till Mania and drop it, to Sasha.

I don't see anyone else beating her for it right now, Paige has a chance i think, but i still see Charlotte coming out on top to my real dismay.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



CraigWL said:


> Yup.
> 
> This pretty much rules out any possibility of that happening.
> 
> ...


I'm not so sure anymore, I can't shake this feeling Paige is going over and will be the one going into Mania as champion, the angle on Monday makes no sense if Charlotte wins and serves as useless if she does. 

Also this Twitter back and forth with Alundra Blayze won't go away and seems to building a return for the Women's Championship and a match between the 2 is becoming increasingly more possible with each interaction they have. I wouldn't rule out Paige winning then fighting Alundra to bring back the Women's Championship and retiring the Diva's championship. My Mania prediction remains the same Fatal 4 Way between Paige(c) v Charlotte v Sasha v Nikki/Becky with Sasha winning.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



tommo010 said:


> I'm not so sure anymore, I can't shake this feeling Paige is going over and will be the one going into Mania as champion, the angle on Monday makes no sense if Charlotte wins and serves as useless if she does.
> 
> Also this Twitter back and forth with Alundra Blayze won't go away and seems to building a return for the Women's Championship and a match between the 2 is becoming increasingly more possible with each interaction they have. I wouldn't rule out Paige winning then fighting Alundra to bring back the Women's Championship and retiring the Diva's championship. My Mania prediction remains the same Fatal 4 Way between Paige(c) v Charlotte v Sasha v Nikki/Becky with Sasha winning.


I hope you're right. Paige v Charlotte v Sasha v Becky is the way to go i think, it'd give them all a chance to shine and they'd put on a heck of a good match for sure. 

I still wouldn't put it past the WWE to put Charlotte over clean on Sunday though. If they do it would leave a bitter taste for me and would make Paige's entire turn seem pointless.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*













> - F4Wonline.com reports that WWE will be releasing a statement on the controversial RAW main event angle with Paige and WWE Divas Champion Charlotte soon. The statement will reportedly say that the idea came from Charlotte, that it was taken out of the script but she insisted it be put in. We'll keep you updated.





> WWE is expected to release a statement sometime this evening on the controversial angle from Monday where Reid Fliehr was mentioned. The word is that WWE will say that Ashley Fliehr (Charlotte) came up with it and she insisted on doing the angle when WWE did not want to.
> 
> It should be noted that Ric Flair’s co-host Conrad Thompson has said that rumors going around saying it was Ashley’s idea are 100% false. Elizabeth Fliehr, the mother of Ashley and Reid, has also said that the angle was not Ashley’s idea. Ric noted that he was never contacted about the angle and he cried while watching it on Monday night.
> 
> Needless to say, the angle has received tons of backlash since the company was using Reid’s name to further an angle and Reid passed away from a drug overdose in 2013.


Source: http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-to-issue-a-statement-today-on-ashley-flair-promo-from-monday/

Yet Ric Flair and co-host said it was not Charlotte's idea?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

Whats that over there? Oh its just Vince and Co throwing Charlotte under the bus :dead2


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

I'm so over the Reid line already. Ya, it was tacky, but you'd think this was as bad as the Eddie Guerrero and Paul Bearer angles the way people have been expressing their outrage for 3 days straight on the Internet. 

I'm more bothered by the fact that WWE set Paige and Charlotte up to fail by not properly developing their feud into a main event worthy storyline before forcing them in the main event of RAW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

It's time to go to the glue factory, Charlotte.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

They'll say "oh she agreed to it" probably which is different from "she came up with it". Ric and his co-host on his podcast refute any idea that Charlotte came up with it, so this is Vince saying "I'll owe you one!"

Either way she's being thrown under a bus.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

*Blaming Charlotte for this would be a whole new low, even for this company. I'd expect that from morons online, but not the people who employ her.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

WWE throwing Charlotte under the bus.

:ha :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

This ain't Paige or Charlottes fault. It is creative. They should of not been put in that position in the first place. In a twisted way it worked, not that it justifies it.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

If it means I never have to see Charlotte attempt to talk again, then throw her right under Vince :applause


----------



## Nakamura (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

You telling me someone whose only been on the main roster for a few months can strong arm creative and Vince over what makes the cut on the closing segment? 

:Jordan2


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

are they really going to have her release a statement involving her saying the word "script"? I know I'm about 5 years too late, but the WWE really enjoys pissing on kayfabe anytime they get a chance these days dont they


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> I'm so over the Reid line already. Ya, it was tacky, but you'd think this was as bad as the Eddie Guerrero and Paul Bearer angles the way people have been expressing their outrage for 3 days straight on the Internet.
> 
> I'm more bothered by the fact that WWE set Paige and Charlotte up to fail by not properly developing their feud into a main event worthy storyline before forcing them in the main event of RAW.


To be fair they did develop it. When she beat them down on raw. Then she had that promo on smackdown. So maybe not a great development. It wasen't out of no where.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

What a load of crap, top to bottom, but none of it really surprises me. Vince has no conscious, Steph is just like him, Hunter.. well it's still up for debate, he may have some, but probably he dare not go overboard protesting. A bad idea top to bottom, but not worse than what WWE has done before. Still I'm going err on the side of Charlotte and Ric for now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

Good to see people are finally starting to catch on to WWE's scripted promos. Took some of you long enough.

:drake1


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

"Hi, Charlotte. This angle tanked. So you're gonna take the fall or you're dropping the belt on Sunday." - Vince


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

WWE blaming Charlotte for that shitty promo :what? this is a new low for this God crappy company :lmao :reneelel

:Jordan


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

This HAS to have been Stephanie's idea. I don't think it's Vince's. 

Stephanie's the Rousey/MMA obsessed one in the WWE right now and considering that she's leading the DivasRevolution it only makes sense that she's the driving force behind this ridiculous idea.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



3ku1 said:


> To be fair they did develop it. When she beat them down on raw. Then she had that promo on smackdown. So maybe not a great development. It wasen't out of no where.


It's poor development doing it on smackdown. Who even watches smackdown? I don't think I've watched it for three years


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

Charlotte screwed Charlotte.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

OMG a statement being given out about this whole comment said on Raw get your chairs and pop corn ready everyone


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

This right here is a fine example of the downside of a wrestling company trying to be a public corporation. Juxtaposing Raw with on the exact same network Mr. Robot, a big part of the main character is the use of heroine and other drugs meanwhile you got drama of him kissing his sister, scenes of a corporate guy committing graphic suicide, another key character raping someone, gay intercourse etc and again this is on the exact same network. However, as far as I know USA hasn't faced any heat with Mr Robot because I think everyone realizes it is a fictional show, just a fictional show and USA has its shows' back. Meanwhile, Vince Mcmahon in an attempt to establish his entertainment juggernaut as not just a wrestling business but an entire entertainment brand goes corporate and now has to answer to these ignoramuses and can't be too edgy in this day and age because Vince has now stepped himself out of just being "a wrestling company" when I think sometimes Vince might forget that is what he is: the biggest company of an incredibly seedy industry.

Ya the segment didnt go over too well and it is a bit distasteful but the same company has done far, far worse and quite frankly I dont think WWE should have to answer to this and the Vince of old probably wouldn't barring sponsor pressure but this screams pressure from shareholders and interest groups that Vince imo. shouldn't have opened himself up to in the first place. All the edgy storylines and actions VKM has done since 96 and the only ones I remember Vince having to answer for a storyline were the original Goldust character's content (which wasn't even really answered for just shifted to something different and less overt), Pillman Has a Gun, UPN threatening to throw off Smackdown over the Hassan terrorists angle which was a cause of freakish timing and there were some media spats over Mcmahon blowing himself up in the limo which again were only spats due to freak timing.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

So not only do they make Paige and Charlotte do the angle with neither of them want to at all, and they don't notify Ric, but now they actually pin it on Charlotte herself? 

Stay classy WWE.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

I wasn't offended by the whole thing at all, the only people that should be offended should be the father (Ric Flair) and mother who were not told about the thing before WWE went along with it, that's a dick move. 

There's one thing about being "edgy" there's another about being a dick to be edgy and WWE are the example of this! WWe owe them an apology and compensation


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

Farewell Charlotte :sashahi


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



domotime2 said:


> are they really going to have her release a statement involving her saying the word "script"? I know I'm about 5 years too late, but the WWE really enjoys pissing on kayfabe anytime they get a chance these days dont they


The actors and actresses on the other shows I watch don't act like the show is real when the show isn't on and that doesn't bother me.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

After the statement a follow up question is asked:

"Vince we do not believe that this is Charlotte's fault and we think we should blame you for the comment, your thoughts?"


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

And people still support this company.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



Nakamura said:


> You telling me someone whose only been on the main roster for a few months can strong arm creative and Vince over what makes the cut on the closing segment?
> 
> :Jordan2


If it has to do with her deceased brother. She probably can.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



FITZ said:


> The actors and actresses on the other shows I watch don't act like the show is real when the show isn't on and that doesn't bother me.


you don't think kayfabe is important?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Blaming Charlotte for this would be a whole new low, even for this company. I'd expect that from morons online, but not the people who employ her.*


That's fucking disgusting if they do that to her. Absolutely tasteless and sick.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

So Vince is gonna throw Charlotte under the bus saying it was her idea WTF. This fucking company. Paige is so winning that title on Sunday and Charlotte will be nowhere to be seen


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



Reaper said:


> This HAS to have been Stephanie's idea. I don't think it's Vince's.
> 
> Stephanie's the Rousey/*MMA* obsessed one in the WWE right now and considering that she's leading the DivasRevolution it only makes sense that she's the driving force behind this ridiculous idea.


She's not obsessed with MMA, just Rousey


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

This is what WWE gets for 'trying' to be in on the whole PC shit today. 

They get it thrown right back in their face, and they can't say shit or look like hypocrites. 

Should have kept your balls Vince.

Hey, here's an idea...........stick to WRESTLING and drop the soap opera shit. That way you won't have to apologize for stupid writing.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

This is why I hate wwe, and this generation.

I'm generalizing so don't take it personal. But God damn, it has to be public schools or all the bullshit SSRI drugs , adderall, etc or something... I'm so fucking tired of this ultra hypersensitive bratty entitled political correct generation of fucking sissies, and I blame a bunch of my Gen X'rs as fucking enablers either for lobbying, marketing, or helping teach this shit. 

The generation went to shit when corporal punishment was taken out of schools in late 90s, and no child left behind signed into law guaranteed the dumbing down of the millennials and definitely the pluralist generation. At least it took a few years to get schools changed over so some millenials were "saved". But pluralist generation are definitely dumbass mindless zombies that need padded rooms so they don't get hurt and nothing can offend them.

Here's some anti-pc speech 

Grow some balls, man the fuck up, stop acting like some fruity pansy ass queer, that goes for both male and female. And it's not homophobic (which is the wrong pc word also) example Neil Patrick Harris is gay, Andy Dick is a ******.


But its also companies faults that even acknowledge the bullshit that perpetuates that being a hypersensitive pansy entitled dumbass is ok.
It's not ok, you are embarrassing the rest of us on Earth.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

Anyone else think CM Punk was lying about these people?


----------



## crownsy (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



WrestlingOracle said:


> This right here is a fine example of the downside of a wrestling company trying to be a public corporation. Juxtaposing Raw with on the exact same network Mr. Robot, a big part of the main character is the use of heroine and other drugs meanwhile you got drama of him kissing his sister, scenes of a corporate guy committing graphic suicide, another key character raping someone, gay intercourse etc and again this is on the exact same network. However, as far as I know USA hasn't faced any heat with Mr Robot because I think everyone realizes it is a fictional show, just a fictional show and USA has its shows' back. Meanwhile, Vince Mcmahon in an attempt to establish his entertainment juggernaut as not just a wrestling business but an entire entertainment brand goes corporate and now has to answer to these ignoramuses and can't be too edgy in this day and age because Vince has now stepped himself out of just being "a wrestling company" when I think sometimes Vince might forget that is what he is: the biggest company of an incredibly seedy industry.
> 
> Ya the segment didnt go over too well and it is a bit distasteful but the same company has done far, far worse and quite frankly I dont think WWE should have to answer to this and the Vince of old probably wouldn't barring sponsor pressure but this screams pressure from shareholders and interest groups that Vince imo. shouldn't have opened himself up to in the first place. All the edgy storylines and actions VKM has done since 96 and the only ones I remember Vince having to answer for a storyline were the original Goldust character's content (which wasn't even really answered for just shifted to something different and less overt), Pillman Has a Gun, UPN threatening to throw off Smackdown over the Hassan terrorists angle which was a cause of freakish timing and there were some media spats over Mcmahon blowing himself up in the limo which again were only spats due to freak timing.


The difference is Mr Robot is rated TV-14. WWE has made the choice, for better or worse, to become PG.

So yes, Shows with a vastly different rating have to manage their content differently, and sponsors have different ideas as to what will be on the show.


----------



## crownsy (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



domotime2 said:


> you don't think kayfabe is important?


If your 8? sure.

one would hope by the time your a teenager, you can separate "this is a character someone plays on the TV show" vs. "This is how they are in real life, when they aren't on TV."

I manage it in all other forms of entertainment, and don't frankly see how people have this inability to do it with Wrestling.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



crownsy said:


> The difference is Mr Robot is rated TV-14. WWE has made the choice, for better or worse, to become PG.
> 
> So yes, Shows with a vastly different rating have to manage their content differently, and sponsors have different ideas as to what will be on the show.


Good point. Probably one that should be considered I didnt.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



Pronoss said:


> This is why I hate wwe, and this generation.
> 
> I'm generalizing so don't take it personal. But God damn, it has to be public schools or all the bullshit SSRI drugs , adderall, etc or something... I'm so fucking tired of this ultra hypersensitive bratty entitled political correct generation of fucking sissies, and I blame a bunch of my Gen X'rs as fucking enablers either for lobbying, marketing, or helping teach this shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



Pronoss said:


> This is why I hate wwe, and this generation.


Pardon the snipping of the rant because I'm sure it's about to be quoted 40 times... but what about those of us who are just salty they didn't clear it with his parents? Where do we fall in your spectrum of PC Evils?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

They're gonna throw her under the bus. :lmao

I don't know what's funnier, the mere insinuation that it was her idea and not Vince's when he has a documented history of this, and the Flairs insist that she would never suggest an angle like this, or the idea that Charlotte somehow has veto power over Vince, and it was taken out of the script but she put it back in, or the fact that nobody is going to believe WWE, it's going to get out (officially get out, with an actual source. We already know they are) that they were caught lying and it's going to blow up in their face even more. :lmao :lmao :lmao

They're just digging the hole even deeper. Why not just.....ignore it? It would've gone away quietly, but they're insisting on making it a bigger issue. :lmao


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

They've just thrown Charlotte under a bus. Christ.

Statement in the OP.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

Oh, so they're actually going to make things worse by outright lying and contradicting what people who know her say. Shocked. Shocked I tell you. 

The "Dumb and Dumber" movie franchise should add the tagline: The Story of Vince and Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

Yeah, standard WWE doubletalk.. Shit on one side, vomit on the other..


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Blaming Charlotte for this would be a whole new low, even for this company. I'd expect that from morons online, but not the people who employ her.*


You, my friend, give this company WAY too much credit.


As I said before, Observer Awards 2015 most disgusting promotional tactic winner right here. Even more so because they're apparently trying to pin it on Charlotte.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



KO Bossy said:


> You, my friend, give this company WAY too much credit.
> 
> 
> As I said before, Observer Awards 2015 most disgusting promotional tactic winner right here. Even more so because they're apparently trying to pin it on Charlotte.


*I heard Meltzer did a huge rant on it already.*


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

WWE grow a pair and run with your decisions 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

This company is beyond salvation.


----------



## crownsy (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

Wow, they never cease to amaze with how fucking retarded they consider everyone not named VKM to be.

Disgraceful. Even worse is the way it's stated tosses BOTH Paige and Charlotte under the bus. I can see VKM approving this.

"Yea, yea sounds good! Everyone knows Broads are crazy! can't control them with all their female urges and whatnot! These Rubes will buy that two Women who have zero pull strong armed our creative team into writing lines about Flair's dead son in there!" 

:vince2

:uhhh Vince, people know that's not how it works here..."

YOU'RE FIIIIRRRRRREEEDD


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I heard Meltzer did a huge rant on it already.*


I'm gonna listen to it now. Sounds like fun. :mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I heard Meltzer did a huge rant on it already.*


Wish I could afford a WON/F4W subscription right now, but I got a summation from Reddit. Yeah, he was none too happy:



> While Martha Hart would probably not be aware of this angle, and probably has far bigger worries in her life than a pro wrestling angle, this angle would also show to her, and anyone if she did make a fuss about it, that the company at its core hasn't changed, and all the public changes are more whitewashing a scummy interior.
> 
> A company with the slightest bit of class would have never even considered this idea for a second, let alone have it go through one channel after another, and be approved by the top guy, an air in the main event segment of the show, and not even alerted members of the family involved ahead of time, let alone it was the son of someone everyone in the company knew well enough to know what a sensitive issue this is to the family.


 @Tyrion Lannister Get me some more quotes when you're done listening.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

Sadly they are likely telling the truth. But lol at them putting the blame and heat on Charlotte to save face.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



> "Obviously I have an opinion, but I'm afraid to voice it because I don't want anything to affect Ashley's career"


TOO LATE M8


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> I'm so over the Reid line already. Ya, it was tacky, but you'd think this was as bad as the Eddie Guerrero and Paul Bearer angles the way people have been expressing their outrage for 3 days straight on the Internet.


It was 100x worse than the Eddie Guerrero and Paul Bearer angles.

Reid was never in WWE, he was just a young guy who OD on heroin which is totally off limit.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



Hawkke said:


> Pardon the snipping of the rant because I'm sure it's about to be quoted 40 times... but what about those of us who are just salty they didn't clear it with his parents? Where do we fall in your spectrum of PC Evils?


I just had to blow off steam, that's where I posted the caveat :grin2:

Ive had a bad day anyhow, and then I get home, check news website, I see 5 damn political correctness reaction news stories on 2 different US news sites and reporting of "online speculations". 

Then this, I kinda blew a fuse. >



To me its television. I know how to separate fiction from reality.

Even in ufc, NBA, NFL, or all sports trash talking can sound personal, but its 'trollspeak' its not meant to be real. Just trolling to try get target to jump first.

My dad died 2 years ago, feel free anyone to crack jokes, hell dig him up make a marionette if you will.

It can be tasteless, and I can find it tasteless but still enjoy it. A good low blow insult with good timing is to be applauded (paraphrasing Don Rickles insult comic)

I think they should go tv-ma and Paige could have really earned some heat. How's this for getting heat " ...so your junkie brother od'd but funny thing is Ric never realized it, because you're so manly looking the old drunk still thinks you're actually his son wrestling" , now that would have been even better.

Tasteless? Sure
But trash talking is good entertainment.

Like Ronda Rousey trash talking preacher's daughters  

It's trash talking, thus the term "trash" its cheap heat and entertaining if it really stings.


A good shocking stinger is always good for drama.



I guess some folks are "empathic hypersensitive" instead of "im offended" understand in kayfabe how do you make a feud worth anything? You need to do something that makes the other person want to beat your ass. Now you have a feud.

Is it believable when Roman calls Rollins a "suffering sucatash son"? Nope no one gives a shit.

But now the only match at the PPV that has a real feud now is Paige vs Charlotte. They've won without ever having to fight. They got the PC buch whining, and the old school bunch applauding and buying in.

Now that's a feud and that's how you make it believable in pro wrestling world.

And no one needs permission to trash talk. That's what makes this feud better, when the mom and Ric added their 2 cents it didn't hurt anything, its now made the feud even better! As its a personal vendetta fight.

If they work it good, it could be the best match of night if they both bring their A game.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*

So people want the product to be more edgy and more like the attitude era, but then like to get out their pitchforks and torches when they actually attempt to do something "controversial"?


----------



## AT&T Stadium (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



CretinHop138 said:


> "Hi, Charlotte. This angle tanked. So you're gonna take the fall and you're dropping the belt on Sunday." - Vince


Fixed that post for you.


----------



## WWE-Hierarchy (Nov 9, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



tommo010 said:


> I'm not so sure anymore, I can't shake this feeling Paige is going over and will be the one going into Mania as champion, the angle on Monday makes no sense if Charlotte wins and serves as useless if she does.
> 
> Also this Twitter back and forth with Alundra Blayze won't go away and seems to building a return for the Women's Championship and a match between the 2 is becoming increasingly more possible with each interaction they have. I wouldn't rule out Paige winning then fighting Alundra to bring back the Women's Championship and retiring the Diva's championship. My Mania prediction remains the same Fatal 4 Way between Paige(c) v Charlotte v Sasha v Nikki/Becky with Sasha winning.


I totally agree on that WWE should unretire the Woman's belt. It gives others an oppertunity to shine and it creates more interesting feuds and angles.


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

Man, the house is already burning and they're asking for more gas. How absurd. Just move on, this is all in bad taste.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



domotime2 said:


> are they really going to have her release a statement involving her saying the word "script"? I know I'm about 5 years too late, but the WWE really enjoys pissing on kayfabe anytime they get a chance these days dont they


Not _any_ time they get a chance, but they certainly don't hesitate to piss all over it whenever it suits then. Like calling the business 'entertainment' and not sport to skirt regulations and such that apply to real sports. Nothing new here, kids.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

This is lower than this company has ever sunk. 

Incredibly low class.

You know what's even more low class in my opinion though. And you guys can hate me for it ... But the vast majority of you people in here will tune in despite voicing all this rage here. Proving them right over and over and over again that you're addicts and will keep supporting them no matter what they do. 

It's like any other kind of addiction out there.

And before you point a finger at me, I'll have you know that I haven't watched a full show or PPV since April ... And after this, I'm not watching anything. Not because I'm intentionally boycotting something I don't agree with - but because the show sucks and this company is incredibly low class. This is 2015. They keep fucking bitching about how society has changed and therefore their programming has to change blah blah blah. Bullshit. Time to call them out on it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



FITZ said:


> The actors and actresses on the other shows I watch don't act like the show is real when the show isn't on and that doesn't bother me.


Actors and actresses on other shows don't usually bring their real personal baggage in front of the camera, either.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

Damage control they're just gonna blame Charlotte they can and will never take the blame for something they did.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

The bottom line is, the WWE should have given Ric Flair the heads up. They either respect the man or they don't. 

The WWE wants to have their cake and eat it too. They want to "be a star" when it's convenient for them but they also want to be edgy when it's convenient for them. Now they're beginning to choke and they're using Charlotte as a way out but all that's going to do is add more insult to injury because nobody's going to buy it (especially the Flair family). The stupidity of this company never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



CretinHop138 said:


> "Hi, Charlotte. This angle tanked. So you're gonna take the fall or you're dropping the belt on Sunday." - Vince


"Don't worry, Ash. I'll owe you one." :vince$


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



DJHJR86 said:


> So people want the product to be more edgy and more like the attitude era, but then like to get out their pitchforks and torches when they actually attempt to do something "controversial"?


Oh for chrissakes you people who keep pitching this shit line need to learn the fucking difference between edgy and just plain tasteless.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



DJHJR86 said:


> So people want the product to be more edgy and more like the attitude era, but then like to get out their pitchforks and torches when they actually attempt to do something "controversial"?


How many times in the attitude era did they blatantly take the piss on someone's dead family member without informing them or taking their permission at least? How many times? 

I watched most of the AE and I don't remember an angle this tasteless.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



Reaper said:


> This is lower than this company has ever sunk.
> 
> Incredibly low class.
> 
> ...


I would agree with that but if you stopped patronizing every company that did something deplorable you'd never be able to buy anything, at least not from an American company. This is pretty tame comparatively.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*










:gtfo *Roman told us at the Q/A that he didn't want his daughter involved in the Wyatt angle and they did it anyway! This is BULLSHIT! *


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

*



You know what's even more low class in my opinion though. And you guys can hate me for it ... But the vast majority of you people in here will tune in despite voicing all this rage here. Proving them right over and over and over again that you're addicts and will keep supporting them no matter what they do. 

It's like any other kind of addiction out there.

And before you point a finger at me, I'll have you know that I haven't watched a full show or PPV since April ... And after this, I'm not watching anything. Not because I'm intentionally boycotting something I don't agree with - but because the show sucks and this company is incredibly low class. This is 2015. They keep fucking bitching about how society has changed and therefore their programming has to change blah blah blah. Bullshit. Time to call them out on it.

Click to expand...

*









I think it's absolutely time we boycott the Network. What are we missing exactly at Survivor Series? More BS. TLC? More BS, Royal Rumble? Even more BS. Road to Wrestle-mania? Who gives a shit when everyone that the fans care about are injured or have quit.

And..If you're so desperate to watch archived footage then I'm sure you can find it somewhere else on the net. 

We need to act with our wallets. We're all guilty of this shit. I bought the WWE 2K16 at launch and don't regret the purchase but I wish I didn't give so much to these ungrateful fucks.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

If only WCW Nitro was still around to tune to on TV.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



Reaper said:


> How many times in the attitude era did they blatantly take the piss on someone's dead family member without informing them or taking their permission at least? How many times?
> 
> I watched most of the AE and I don't remember an angle this tasteless.


The Big Bossman vs The Big Show. Considering if Shows dad death was actually Kayfabe or not


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



From Death Valley said:


> The Big Bossman vs The Big Show. Considering if Shows dad death was actually Kayfabe or not


And it's also considered a low point. Not many praise the company for doing it - nor want it done ever again.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I would agree with that but if you stopped patronizing every company that did something deplorable you'd never be able to buy anything, at least not from an American company. This is pretty tame comparatively.


Unfortunately, a lot of stuff is considered a necessity in this day and age and so at times you have to go against your best judgement. 

But consuming WWE wrestling is not a necessity.


----------



## WakeUpMuricah (Nov 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

I hope you people who constantly whine about WWE being PG and cry how they need to re-do the Attitude Era are paying attention. When they have to release statements like this due to all the whiners and babies that watch now it shows that they could NEVER become edgy again.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



WakeUpMuricah said:


> I hope you people who constantly whine about WWE being PG and cry how they need to re-do the Attitude Era are paying attention. When they have to release statements like this due to all the whiners and babies that watch now it shows that they could NEVER become edgy again.


You should read what that other user said before making moronic posts like these.

Being edgy is different from being tasteless. 

Paige could've knocked Charlotte down with a chair call her a bitch then disrespect her dad career without having to bring Reid into the mix.


----------



## WakeUpMuricah (Nov 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



From Death Valley said:


> You should read what that other user said before making moronic posts like these.
> 
> Being edgy is different from being tasteless.
> 
> Paige could've knocked Charlotte down with a chair call her a bitch then disrespect her dad career without having to bring Reid into the mix.


No, because then other people would be crying about chair shots are too dangerous or the fact that Paige called Charlotte a bitch means WWE just books all the women as catty psychos who can't get along or get upset that someone said something bad about Ric Flair. You can't have heels be bad people because everyone is too busy trying to find reasons to be outraged and upset. It's why they only really push people as cowardly heels now.


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

It was cheap heat, which WWE has not been afraid of using before (Remember Orton saying Eddie was in Hell?). It was tasteless, but WWE has done it before and done it _a lot_ worse. That doesn't make it right though. Because it's sure as shit not. I mean, you can tell that both Paige and Charlotte were uncomfortable during the segment (Paige even looked like she was about to cry before saying it). And obviously the rest of the Flair family was upset too, rightfully so.

But to blame Charlotte for all of this is a new low. They need to own up and take responsibility for their shitty, exploitative ideas.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

WWE's reaction to this gives me vibes that they're going to take this out on the divas and we won't be seeing them main event again or get another big angle for years. 

They could get serious about booking this Charlotte/Paige feud now that its garnered attention, and go for a long term storyline (Charlotte gets dq'd @ SvS, Paige wins @ TLC, Charlotte chases the title for Mania). But I suspect they'll just be burying Paige on Sunday due to the extremity of the outrage over this Reid angle and moving on to the next heatless title feud for Charlotte.

Would be better if the mania match was Sasha vs. Paige since theyre the two most well-rounded performers, but this current storyline has long term potential. Just limit Charlotte's mic time and let Paige do most of the talking.


----------



## WakeUpMuricah (Nov 20, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

We complain about WWE never making interesting feuds and just relying on trading wins to manufacture the illusion of a feud but then the one time they actually do something to spark a personal feud everyone gets up in arms about it. No it wasn't very well booked because they should have had Charlotte talk about her brother being the inspiration for her getting into wrestling for a few weeks before having Paige drop a line like that. And yea it was tasteless of course it was. But wrestling itself isn't very tasteful and it's better when it isn't worried about trying to pretend that it is.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



TheGimmickKiller said:


> But to blame Charlotte for all of this is a new low. They need to own up and take responsibility for their shitty, exploitative ideas.


This is what I'm more upset about than anything else ... Yes they have done worse, yes they've made mistakes, yes their angles have been worse ... they've also treated ex-stars, their wives and families worse than this .. 

But to toss a young rising star whose career hasn't even started - someone they're pushing as a babyface under a bus .. TBH, that's even worse than the angle itself. It may not be the worst thing this company has done, but in 2015 this behaviour is completely unacceptable.

Ok .. let's say hypothetically even IF Charlotte came up with the idea and FORCED the issue, the company could still take the hit on her behalf. I can't think of many corporations out there that publically blame their employees personally for PR disasters like this. In fact, off the top of my head, I can't think of any. Usually in a major disaster like this, the CEO himself/herself comes out and takes the blame for whatever stupid mistake their employees make.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

The story here is that they're pushing her to be the face of the divas division as a babyface but made it her look like she was a real piece of shit when they put the blame on her. 

WWE fucked up and now they also fucked the chances of Charlotte being taken serious as the top babyface of the divas division. The WWE just fucked themselves in the ass and they don't even know it yet.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

Mission accomplished.



Pronoss said:


> this generation


I think you might be right. But I was also thinking that maybe it's just the advent of social media. Maybe people were always offended and outraged in years past, but they didn't take to Twitter because there was no Twitter.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm gonna listen to it now. Sounds like fun. :mark:


Was his rant on the free show, or for subscribers only?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



NitroMark said:


>


A lot of fans were pissed about every one of those actually. I don't recall anyone bragging about any of those, especially Eddie's death being used.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



NitroMark said:


>


A lot of people were VERY pissed at Eddiesploitation. Including the Guerrero family that Vicky gave it the ok (no longer on speaking terms)


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

Punk was so right about this company :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



Reaper said:


> How many times in the attitude era did they blatantly take the piss on someone's dead family member without informing them or taking their permission at least? How many times?
> 
> I watched most of the AE and I don't remember an angle this tasteless.


IMO both the Melanie Pillman interview and continuing Over the Edge after Owen died were both much worse. Melanie Pillman because Brian hadn't been gone for 24 hours before they trotted her out on Raw, asking a ton of really personal and inappropriate questions in front of millions of people. Now, yeah they did get her permission, but even the idea of doing it shouldn't have been formulated. Vince was asking about her kids and what they'd do now without Brian around...ugh, it was so sleazy. And Over the Edge because a fucking performer DIED ON THE SHOW in front of the entire live audience after a freak accident. Not to mention it wasn't some Indy jobber in a dark match, this was Owen fucking Hart, who had a long and storied history with the company.


Don't get me wrong, this angle is really bad, but its not the absolute depths of tastelessness I've seen from this company. Which tells you something about the people running it.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

IMO this was worse than the ''Eddie is in hell'' stuff because unlike Eddie, Flair's son wasn't famous.

WWE needs to end this quickly by ending Charlotte's uncharismatic champion tenure with Becky taking the belt from her in the Raw after SS.
And then having Becky feuding with Paige.


Because if I were Ric Flair, I'd take Charlotte out of WWE and put her in TNA...0


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



Ultimate Gohan said:


> Punk was so right about this company :lmao :lmao :lmao


CM Punk > WWE.

Then.
Now.
Forever.


----------



## MKCS (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

I'm not usually a guy that watches WWE but after hearing about a controversial angle I decided to watch the segment on YouTube.

Was the comment offensive? Not to me. Paige is a heel and it was a personal comment to add fuel to the fire for a PPV match. Everyone talks about how wrestling was better in the late 90's and about how wrestling needs to become more adult based, more real, edgier but as soon as they do it everyone is offended and angry about it.

Now if Charlotte was FORCED into doing the angle and wanted absolutely zero part of it then it's different.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

Damn WWE are throwing Charlotte into the fire here. Wow. Won't be surprised if she gets buried eventually. So who's idea was it to use CM Punk's father's alcohol obsession when he feud with Jericho? The WWE needs to take blames for themselves for these kind of things they add into their storylines. We all know Vince approves everything before it goes on air.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



MKCS said:


> I'm not usually a guy that watches WWE but after hearing about a controversial angle I decided to watch the segment on YouTube.
> 
> Was the comment offensive? Not to me. Paige is a heel and it was a personal comment to add fuel to the fire for a PPV match. Everyone talks about how wrestling was better in the late 90's and about how wrestling needs to become more adult based, more real, edgier but as soon as they do it everyone is offended and angry about it.
> 
> Now if Charlotte was FORCED into doing the angle and wanted absolutely zero part of it then it's different.


You don't use a dead person to get somebody over, end of. They didn't even notify Ric or Beth. Charlotte couldn't say no according to Ric due to politics and he refutes that Charlotte came up with it, hence WWE hid behind "Oh she agreed to do it" crap.

The Attitude Era had horrible storylines. I was 13 or 14 years old in the Attitude Era, I grew up like everyone else. Half of the people who clamour for that to return probably were not even old enough to remember.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

This ain't the first time WWE does something scummy though.

Eddie Guerrero death was used to put over Orton and to push Chavo to the main event but Chavo refused so the push went to Mysterio.

Exploiting Connor death for publicity there was even a retweeted tweet from Stephanie confirming this. Philanthropy any one? 

Using sick kids to get Cena cheered on Raw 

They brought Edge Lita and Matt issue to live TV

They used Jeff Hardy's tragedy where he lost his house and his dog to a fire even had Matt to be the culprit and bring what was left of the leash of the poor dog.

They used 9/11 tragedy and made it all about Vince beating the government I think this was during the steroid scandal I'm not sure I was about 10 when this happened.

They brought in 3 Mexicans and had the drive lawnmowers to the ring.

Had two black superstars act like ghetto thugs robbing people and selling their stuff 

WWE are scumbags always been but they have the most loyal fan base that are mostly to blinded to see shit like this. There's more out there but I won't even bother to keep typing the sad thing of all this is that WWE would've never hire Reid Flair if he was still alive but had the audacity to name drop him with out Flair and his mom consent Charlotte and Paige were uncomfortable with that segment and the WWE expect me or any of you to believe that this was Charlotte idea when they both looked they were almost in tears especially Paige WWE is fucked up just like Bret Hart said Vince will do anything for a fucking dollar.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



CretinHop138 said:


> Yet Ric Flair and co-host said it was not Charlotte's idea?


This is some bull shit......So WWE has a creative team, and Vince makes all these decisions on who is who, but when it comes to what people say (which is obvious lines they are fed), WWE had nothing to do with it, and only cause the wrestlers (Paige/Charlotte) chose to. Hell they make it sound like Charlotte pleaded with them. 

Paige should tell Charlotte, that she sold him the drugs...I mean your gonna get into that area like they have before, might as well go over-dramatic.


But I am more pissed off that WWE does something edgy on "RAW!", and they run home with their asshole between their mouth and tail between their leg to cover the fact their asshole is gone, cause it is crammed down their throat, because they are so fake as shit, that they eat their own shit for breakfast.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

WWE blaming Charlotte for this failure is down right disgusting...


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



From Death Valley said:


> This ain't the first time WWE does something scummy though.
> 
> Eddie Guerrero death was used to put over Orton and to push Chavo to the main event but Chavo refused so the push went to Mysterio.
> 
> ...


Let's not forget about Vince having Shane Mcmahon just off the titantron.


----------



## mitchy the shrimp (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

All you people outraged, crying, ohhhh this is the worst thing ever, ohhhh WWE so low, I'm not gonna watch anymore, wah wah... yet will still watch Survivor Series this weekend. Pathetic. Commit to some damn principles.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



Versatile said:


> Let's not forget about Vince having Shane Mcmahon just off the titantron.


Yeah that too. All for a dollar. That's Vince


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

Are people's memories that short.


You do know Charlotte and Ric don't get along in real life that well

Ashley and her boyfriend beat her dad, then Then Ashley jumped on a cop and assaulted the cop and he tasered her.

http://abc11.com/archive/6377701/

Charlotte had to be tasered to stop her

http://www.tmz.com/2008/09/08/ric-flairs-daughter-tased-and-unphased/


Of course she's a former junkie also, but her and her boyfriend beat Ric 

So folks saying Charlotte wouldn't go there? You damn right she would, she doesn't get along with her family, so very easy way to piss them off, use the junkie criminal brother overdose which rumors that he had abused Ashley , she has no problem using the deadbeat junkie to slap her parents.

Charlotte don't want the daddy's girl gimmick but is forced into it. So this is rebellion.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

In some way Charlotte is to blame. She hasn't been able to connect with the fans and Paige the supposed heel is much more liked, so WWE got desparate to try and get sympathy for Charlotte and heat for the fan favorite Paige.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

Sounds to me like Charlotte was coerced into bringing Reid into the angle, and I wouldn't be shocked if Stephanie was behind it. WWE's statement strongly implies Charlotte gave the OK, but they realized they needed to take some responsibility, otherwise they would look worse than they already do.

I wouldn't be surprised if that part of the angle is never mentioned by WWE again, especially considering it sounds like Flair didn't know.

Bottom line is WWE thought they could pass it off as edgy/realism, when instead the whole thing was rather offensive.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



JTB33b said:


> In some way Charlotte is to blame. She hasn't been able to connect with the fans and Paige the supposed heel is much more liked, so WWE got desparate to try and get sympathy for Charlotte and heat for the fan favorite Paige.


Charlotte and Kalisto are in that school of not connecting with the fans when they weren't given any opportunity to do so.

They just throw them out there with nothing. "Oh look, the fans don't care so It must be them and not our booking" 

"Quick, get her to talk about her dead brother" :vince


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

Plus on Smackdown they replayed promo uncut, and Paige's backstage promo twisted knife deeper

It's a work


----------



## eviljohncena (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

The PCB angle is trash anyway. "WE WERE GONNA BE THE 4HORSEMAN HURRR". They act like this is the dissolution of the Shield lol. The "diva's revolution" is a joke.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

It's already been said, but this is a result of an industry being disingenuous to itself. May I also add how stupid some of these corporate sponsors will look by continuing their affiliation with the WWE. It should be known to anyone with common sense, but professional wrestling's primary premise of simulating conflicts that involve violence and supremacy doesn't really mix well alongside surface concepts like "don't be a bully." They'll still be by each others side for the benefits of promotion and coverage though, of course. 

With all that said, I do find it curious that some fans are outraged as the claim they are by these antics. I certainly understand if the company hijacking tragic topics like suicide as fuel for their material can hit home and tug at one's heart strings. 

My question, though, is why such people choose to match their ethics to what's more socially accepted, when professional wrestling is basically designed to challenge social sanctity in the most direct way possible. It's mostly a lowbrow representation of good guys saying or doing good things, as well as bad guys doing and saying bad things.

Although I don't really buy into Ric Flair's spiel of the situation, the common narrative that the company didn't provide insight to family members about their plans is the poorest aspect to have arisen from this. Otherwise, I personally don't consider this unexpectedly tasteless from the WWE, and I don't condemn them for doing what seems logical in their line of work. Death has always been used in their material, and I believe Charlotte would've had at least a substantial role in giving the green light to go ahead and, thus, is responsible to a large degree (as does Paige). I think it's somewhat naive for people to wag their finger about being socially responsible, when the best way to prove a point is to not tune in or support the concept of wrestling at all.

From my personal perspective, the biggest problem with what happened on Monday was based on the performance of Charlotte and her overall face character, as well as the lack of investment in the feud beforehand. It's a shame they didn't go further visually with the characters beforehand, especially with the heel in the story. Have Paige torment Charlotte and Becky with more foul mouthed tirades (yes, _that_ line included at some point) and physical assaults (especially with the visual aids of weapons and blood) that stems from a jealousy that Charlotte achieved what she couldn't. 

Making people hate you or support you is actually a really easy feat to accomplish. The minefield of political correctness and desire to survive/thrive in an image-conscious public sector makes this task much, much harder to accomplish for pro wrestlers though.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

i actually miss the days on raw when charlotte didnt speak and only did a woo


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

Why is everyone so sure that WWE is lying here? Why is everyone assuming that Charlotte is the innocent victim here? Don't be so naive.

This is what happened - Charlotte decided to use someone's kid's suicide to get herself ahead in her profession by making her opponent a more despicable heel. She pressed for it with WWE and didn't let the parents know what she was going to do, it's possible she told WWE she had let them know, which would explain why even Triple H didn't let Ric know. 

After the event Ric Flair and that other woman rang her and called the WWE asking "WTF?!", when they talked to Charlotte she exaggerated how much WWE wanted her to do and drastically underplayed how much she wanted it. They believed her because she's family and tweeted about it thinking that she was telling the truth.

Large corporations almost never outright lie in their statements because if they are ever exposed it has a devastating effect on confidence in them when it comes to investors, it's simply not worth it. They, Charlotte and maybe page are the only people who know what happened and they've come out with a firm statement that Charlotte strongly advocated it. Unless Charlotte disputes that, that's what happened.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

I don't think Charlotte is the sort of person who would genuinely suggest this sort of thing, hell, it's her own brother. The WWE need to have a long hard look at themselves, blaming her because they can't handle the bad press. Charlotte genuinely looked like she was struggling to keep herself in check over it, and Paige seemed a bit emotionally affected by the whole idea too. Really, really low on the company's part.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*

So WWE really has threw Charlotte under the bus with that statement this fucking company I actually feel sorry for the Flairs. Fuck you Vince


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



CraigWL said:


> *I don't think Charlotte is the sort of person who would genuinely suggest this sort of thing*, hell, it's her own brother. The WWE need to have a long hard look at themselves, blaming her because they can't handle the bad press. Charlotte genuinely looked like she was struggling to keep herself in check over it, and Paige seemed a bit emotionally affected by the whole idea too. Really, really low on the company's part.


Why? Do you know her?


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



CraigWL said:


> I don't think Charlotte is the sort of person who would genuinely suggest this sort of thing, hell, it's her own brother. The WWE need to have a long hard look at themselves, blaming her because they can't handle the bad press. Charlotte genuinely looked like she was struggling to keep herself in check over it, and Paige seemed a bit emotionally affected by the whole idea too. Really, really low on the company's part.


I always thought that it was her idea. It was obvious. Either she came up with or strongly pushed it. These ideas always get approved by people. Besides Vince has mostly stood up and has taken blame for his actions. I see absolutely no reason why WWE would blame Charlotte for this. If people think WWE gives a shit about this after their decade old such records then they are mad. I think they are protecting her by not throwing her under the bus saying she proposed and pushed that angle because it would have made her look even worse.

The Flair family is dysfunctional and Charlotte is horrible and completely looks like that type of girl anyway.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



Mr.S said:


> I always thought that it was her idea. It was obvious. Either she came up with or strongly pushed it. These ideas always get approved by people. Besides Vince has mostly stood up and has taken blame for his actions. I see absolutely no reason why WWE would blame Charlotte for this. If people think WWE gives a shit about this after their decade old such records then they are mad. I think they are protecting her by not throwing her under the bus saying she proposed and pushed that angle because it would have made her look even worse.
> 
> The Flair family is dysfunctional and Charlotte is horrible and completely looks like that type of girl anyway.


You can't rule this out as a possibility, because as far as I know no one here was anywhere near that conversation when it took place. But If you look back at Vince's track record with such things, it sure is easier to believe that Charlotte was along for the ride rather than the driving force. Of course most of us don't know Charlotte/Ashley, either -- for all we know she could be that dumb and selfish to want to bring something that's bound to be hurtful to her family in the hopes of advancing her own career. It's possible -- just less likely in most people's minds give the history of WWE. It's also quite possible that Ric himself is in on it and the whole crying reaction was just another piece to further the angle and bring even more publicity to it, but I kind of doubt that, too. That would imply a degree of forethought that we all know WWE creative simply isn't capable of.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



TheResurrection said:


> Why? Do you know her?


It grates me when people ask this.

I said i don't THINK so, i don't know for a fact. She just doesn't come across like that to me, heck, maybe i'm wrong, but nobody taking either side actually knows the truth on the matter.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



CraigWL said:


> It grates me when people ask this.
> 
> I said i don't THINK so, i don't know for a fact. She just doesn't come across like that to me, heck, maybe i'm wrong, but nobody taking either side actually knows the truth on the matter.


Er...yeah, we do know the truth. WWE has come out and told us the truth - that they don't use subject matter like this except as a result of strong advocacy by the talent themselves. There's no reason to suspect they are lying except stupid rumours and second hand information.

Even in the event that they are lying - which would be libelous by the way - and they forced her into it, Charlotte is still a pretty callous bitch for not either refusing or at least giving her father and Reid's mother a heads up on it.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2015)

^ Especially considering her father seemingly goes from drunk to emotional breakdown to both at any given time. Did she really think this would be okay? If she had time to tweet during the Raw broadcast, pretty sure she had a few minutes to at least give her parents a heads up. There's no excuse. 

She either agreed to this angle to honour her brother's memory or to use his death to garner sympathy in an attempt to get over. Either way, it's the most talked about angle in the Divas division in a very long time so it worked. What's that saying, any publicity is good publicity?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



Reaper said:


> How many times in the attitude era did they blatantly take the piss on someone's dead family member without informing them or taking their permission at least? How many times?
> 
> I watched most of the AE and I don't remember an angle this tasteless.


You don't remember Big Show/Bossman?

There's no way Charlotte didn't know what was going to be said, and if Ric didn't know, why didn't Charlotte tell him?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



DJHJR86 said:


> You don't remember Big Show/Bossman?
> 
> There's no way Charlotte didn't know what was going to be said, and if Ric didn't know, why didn't Charlotte tell him?


So 1 time in the entire AE and that too one that stands out as another negatively received program that went over-board .. Something that they didn't attempt again for what? 5-6 years? Then again not for 10 years ... Ummm. 

Yah. 1 example is an outlier, it's not the norm.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



Sleepngbear said:


> Oh for chrissakes you people who keep pitching this shit line need to learn the fucking difference between edgy and just plain tasteless.


























































You were saying?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



Reaper said:


> So 1 time in the entire AE and that too one that stands out as another negatively received program that went over-board .. Something that they didn't attempt again for what? 5-6 years? Then again not for 10 years ... Ummm.
> 
> Yah. 1 example is an outlier, it's not the norm.


Katie Vick? The whole "choppy choppy your pee pee" angle with Val Venis? Mark Henry/Mae Young? Hawk (LOD) acting drunk and contemplating suicide (kayfabe)?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Lords of Pain:



> - Regarding the controversial RAW ending with Paige and WWE Divas Champion Charlotte this week, where Paige took a shot at Charlotte's late brother Reid Flair, PWInsider reports that the idea to mention Reid was presented to Charlotte and she was able to give feedback on the angle, in terms of the verbiage she would use and the way the angle was being presented - as a way to give Charlotte some sympathy from the fans.
> 
> The original idea reportedly came from something Charlotte mentioned to WWE creative recently, about how her entire career is a tribute to Reid. Apparently some parts of the angle were dropped throughout the day and other parts evolved. Charlotte was not forced into the segment and was given time to prepare or give feedback during the day.
> 
> ...


Only thing that surprises me here is that Steph apparently had nothing to do with it. It sounds to me like Charlotte was allowed to make tweaks here and there, but Vince ultimately made the decision to do it.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



Y2Joe said:


> > Lords of Pain:
> > - Regarding the controversial RAW ending with Paige and WWE Divas Champion Charlotte this week, where Paige took a shot at Charlotte's late brother Reid Flair, PWInsider reports that the idea to mention Reid was presented to Charlotte and she was able to give feedback on the angle, in terms of the verbiage she would use and the way the angle was being presented - as a way to give Charlotte some sympathy from the fans.
> >
> > The original idea reportedly came from something Charlotte mentioned to WWE creative recently, about how her entire career is a tribute to Reid. Apparently some parts of the angle were dropped throughout the day and other parts evolved. Charlotte was not forced into the segment and was given time to prepare or give feedback during the day.
> ...


You know this actually sounds like the truth of the matter and it's pretty much how I figured it went down, the only real issue at hand here is why Charlotte allegedly didn't tell her parents before it aired :draper2


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

If that's how it went I figure Triple H was ones of the people against it considering his relationship with Flair. Glad some of the smoke cleared up but they should've scrapped the Angle all together Vince is a dickhead for the decision he made after the Angle was pulled.

Is Vince not awared that fans read dirtsheets and that him and Charlotte literally just killed any chance of her being seeing by the fans as the top babyface?


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: WWE gives statement on Paige/Charlotte angle*



Sleepngbear said:


> You can't rule this out as a possibility, because as far as I know no one here was anywhere near that conversation when it took place. But If you look back at Vince's track record with such things, it sure is easier to believe that Charlotte was along for the ride rather than the driving force. Of course most of us don't know Charlotte/Ashley, either -- for all we know she could be that dumb and selfish to want to bring something that's bound to be hurtful to her family in the hopes of advancing her own career. It's possible -- just less likely in most people's minds give the history of WWE. It's also quite possible that Ric himself is in on it and the whole crying reaction was just another piece to further the angle and bring even more publicity to it, but I kind of doubt that, too. That would imply a degree of forethought that we all know WWE creative simply isn't capable of.


If I look at Vince's and the Flair's family's history, I can confidently say that the chances of WWE coming up with the angle after giving that statement is much lesser than Charlotte coming ip with it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE due to give statement on Paige/Charlotte angle anytime today*



DJHJR86 said:


> You were saying?


Your point? They're all fucking tasteless. The thing is, it doesn't have to be tasteless to be edgy. Ffs, later episodes of Seinfeld could be considered edgy, but they sure weren't tasteless. WWE in their weak-ass attempts to be edgy consistently obliterate the line between that and tastelessness. Nobody here ever said this Reid Flair mention was the only instance -- or the worst. Just one more example of how they're lazy go for offensive to get cheap heat. I'm done running around in circles with this nonsense. If you can't see the difference, it's not my problem.


----------



## Noble Knight (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

I did catch myself being shocked to here to mention of Reid Flair mention in the promo. I was more shocked however that this garbage segment was the go home segment to close Raw going into Survivor Series. Honestly it was a very bland promo and a less then predictable ending for Raw. At first i thought OK lets give it a shot they are after all putting some stock into a Diva's angle allowing it to close out the show. Unfortunately i was highly disappointed with the context of there promo and with how bad it was displayed, I might be out of the box of this one but Charlotte's promo was horrible, trying to sound tough and emotional at the same time and like she was reading from a script hanging somewhere off camera. It just bombed didn't get any positive feeling from it but hey thats just my take on it, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Im wondering what the crowd reactions are going to be this sunday[?]
When the divas have their match.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Im wondering what the crowd reactions are going to be this sunday[?]
> When the divas have their match.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*



The Regent Alien. said:


> Im wondering what the crowd reactions are going to be this sunday[?]
> When the divas have their match.


It's hard to tell, they could be really into it or it could be dead, depends on how the crowd are throughout the show and how good it is up until that point to be honest.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Damn that Charlotte cry was cringeworthy the only plus for me was Paige and the cleavage *pervface*.

But still that segment was just uncalled i feel for the people who had to stay until the end of RAW to witness that lol


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

They should have just went all the way

"I bet you wish your little brother was going to be there to cheer you but he is dead as shit. Maybe if I brought some glue to sniff he would get off his dead ass to come see you in between his hits."


----------



## New Day (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: Paige/Charlotte controversial contract signing*

Ewwwww what the fuck was that it felt like charlotte froze and couldnt speak and paige using a dead person to stay relevant hahahaha
Nice ass though i thought she was completely trash atleast she got an ass on her or its just the clothes doing their magic like her push up bras


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*



> It looks like WWE is in damage control mode after their Reid Flair storyline on last Monday’s RAW. WWE is trying to make it seem that Charlotte came up with the idea, due to the backlash they’ve been receiving.
> 
> Dave Meltzer of the Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that a WWE rep told him on the phone that the angle mentioning Reid was Charlotte’s idea, and that she had been wanting to do it for months. The rep from WWE told him “we really didn’t want to do it, but Charlotte was insistent on it.” Meltzer says the rep was lying to him.
> 
> ...


Wow.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

I said this from the minute that this controversy started. There's no way in hell Charlotte would push to have her late brother mentioned just for some sympathy for herself/heat for Paige. The WWE can't handle bad press, everyone knows it, they've gone into panic mode ever since people started criticising them over the tastelessness of the whole angle.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

I feel like Meltzer always has a new story for us to gossip about. He's like the elementary school chick that goes around spreading rumors about who has cooties. Who knows if this is actually true or not.


----------



## Sex person (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

Fuck the divas. Can they just get rid of this division already? Enough of these stupid dramas. Its bad enough to sit through their awkward promos and awful acting on Raw, now you gotta put up with these diva centric reports when you come online.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

Paige is going over tonight :rusevyes


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

Can we just have Sasha vs. Becky for the next year instead of Mr. Ed vs. Dracula?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

As if Charlotte being insistent would force them to air that angle. :eyeroll Vince just would have told her *Neigh*. Just more reason to dislike WWE booking.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

*Fucking pathetic.*


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

This. Fucking. Company.

God damn. They're such megalomaniacs, that it probably is true. They truly are a cult.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

Trash ass company, deserves all of the bad things that may happen to them in the future.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

Now is Charlotte loses tonight then people will assume that it is because of backstage heat


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

_*This is just fucking plain ole pathetic.*_


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*



SHIV said:


> As if Charlotte being insistent would force them to air that angle. :eyeroll Vince just would have told her *Neigh*. Just more reason to dislike WWE booking.


LMAO...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

Haha, some Divas Revolution, ha?


Whether what Meltzer is saying is true or not, it's not like Flair didn't already admit he was basically scared to say how he really felt, which makes Meltzer's story even more believable because we all know how tyrannical WWE is. It's nothing but a company of kiss asses that pass the buck.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

take one for the team ? a team of immature kids who can't take the blame for bad things they've done and always found a way to stick it to the talent , remember them when they blamed Truth and Miz because of the low buys of the Survivor series 2011 ? even when the Rock was wrestling his first match since 2004 .


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

LOL at people just realizing now the kind of people the WWE are. There's been a pattern of shit like this since the 80s. Get a clue.

AND CM PUNK IS A LIAR, REMEMBER?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

Playing Devil's advocate: how does Meltzer know the rep was lying? What if Charlotte saw the downward trajectory of her career and thought this would course correct it. People saying she couldn't force Vince's hand isn't true completely-- Ryback forced Vince to give him the mic, so did Bray and New Day; Shield regularly threw their weight around.

To "force" means to go against Vince's wishes with the understanding you'd be buried if it didn't work out. When Ryback demanded the mic they told him "you're asking for the rope to hang yourself." Maybe they did the same thing for her, who knows for certain besides her?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

I'd love to hear Punk's reaction to this.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

Fucking WWE :no:


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

WWE is run like North Korea. 

Fucking imbeciles.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

WWE dying would be :banderas with how pathetically scummy and tasteless they are.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

Stay classy WWE, stay classy! fpalm


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Backstage heat on Ric Flair/Flair family*

WWE is a scummy company pinning it all on Charlotte when it wasent her idea


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Its this mindset is why I think Paige will win tonight DQ or Schmausy.


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

Based on other posts, I almost feel bad that I don't really care or see what the big deal is. Everyone involved was comfortable enough to go through with the segment. If Charlotte was that uncomfortable with it then she should have refused. I doubt she would have been punished. HHH would have probably defended her since she's the daughter of Ric who HHH holds in high regard.

This doesn't even compare to the Big Show vs Big Boss Man feud.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I was on holiday when this aired and watched the segment today. Sure they should have told Ric about what they were going to do, but I don't see to have found the comment nearly as awful or disgusting as a lot here. I'm sure I've seen and heard WWE do a lot worse. It's not classy for sure, but since when have the WWE been classy? It was an attempt to get Charlotte some sympathy and Paige some heat, however nobody actually really understood who Reid was or what happened which was probably why the crowd didn't make a whole lot of noise at the mention of him.

Onto the actual performances, I understand that both were probably not feeling the most comfortable during the segment but...Charlotte was terrible. Any sympathy she may have generated through that segment may have been lost due to the mic work during it. Paige did a good job of trying to keep it interesting and despite the fact she was probably not feeling the best about saying it, she was very convincing in her role. She's doing her best work on the main roster so far during this run and it's showing.

Putting the mic work aside...the brawl was really well done. It made sense that Charlotte would have been pushed to far and attacked like that. I liked Paige trying to escape during the whole thing. It seemed real and convincing unlike a portion of the talking segment. Overall though I think I'm more interested in the feud and I'm more interested in the match at Survivor Series. The comment will have generated interest, for the wrong reasons or right reasons, the interest will be increased either way. They have feud momentum so I hope they capitalize on it.

Now I'm not saying give Paige the title but run the match in way that increases the feud and intensifies it, otherwise a very controversial segment and comment will have been made for the simple reason of...being controversial?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Its meltzer. And hes been off-the-mark lately. Anymore a good portion of what he posts 
proves to be false. And if it is true [SHAME SHAME SHAME SHAME] on you wwe.

I think the only WWE we want to see die is vinces.
None of us wants Hunters WWE to die.

Once hunter takes over i predict a radical change in wwe in structure/appearance and how it thinks and operates.
Hunter anymore knows how to put personal matters aside . And knows how to get shit done.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Man this shit really keeps WWE from going all out doesn't it? 

I mean yes, the taste is pretty bad, but NOBODY really feels this way about the situation. All are still respected, and once everyone (management and talent) agrees to it for the sake of a scripted story line where the evil (Paige) vs the good (Charlotte) in Paige getting what's coming to her at the PPV, I really don't see why people can't just watch.

I would understand if it was something about the Paris attack considering nobody can fully agree to something like that, and it's a horrible line to cross, but damn.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Regardless. Both paige and charlotte will have thriving careers. I hope so at least.
But this contract signing will be a dark cancerous black spot on their careers.

That wont go away. And cannot be taken off.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Regardless. Both paige and charlotte will have thriving careers. I hope so at least.
> But this contract signing will be a dark cancerous black spot on their careers.
> 
> That wont go away. And cannot be taken off.



That's a stretch, it won't be anything.


Charlotte hates her dad for one thing and when she was a junkie her and her boyfriend beat Ric on the asphalt bloody. 
Charlotte had to be tasered and she attacked a cop and resisting arrest.
She's inferred she was abused in the past and introduced to drugs by her brother.


So she don't give 2 shits what her parents think. 

next is when a heel cant get heel heat, you get them personal heat.

see Orton vs Cena, folks cheered Orton, so to make feud believable they switched to personal heat, Orton punted Cena's dad. kayfabe but made it personal so now the feud can be believable as there's a reason to fight now. 

Orton vs Triple H, knocking Steph out and kissing her while Trip handcuffed making it personal to get personal heat since heel heat wasn't working.


Punk and Taker both cheered, heel heat didn't work, they used Paul Bearer's death to make it personal heat so feud was more believable.

Vince vs Paul Heyman invasion angle, Paul used Vince's dead dad in the best pipe bomb ever in wwe until Heyman was horse even calling Vince a motherfucker which was bleeped of course during the pipebomb. To make it personal as both sides cheered both and everyone knew Paul really worked for Vince in real life, so they had to make it personal heat, heel heat wouldn't work.

All throughout history when heel heat doesn't work you switch to personal heat to make a feud.

even back to Piper vs Snuka, both got cheered, so they did the angle where Piper attacked him making fun of him ethnically and cracking him with a pineapple and coconut. Making feud now personal instead of face vs heel.



Anytime you have face vs face / heel vs heel / face vs tween you have to switch to personal heat to make a feud believable.

it's carnie 101.


and it's Trash talking 101, used in every sport to throw someone off their game or try and get them so mad they force a foul. Michael Jordan was great at shit talking, insulting mothers, sisters, getting very vulgar in someone's ear to try and force them to elbow him or push him to draw the foul.



Now look at this situation, Charlotte in real life don't get along with her dad very well. She wanted to make it shocking. Paige kept it up the following Smackdown as well reiterating the promo that she meant every word.

Now look at the genius of Vince. He's got 2 free employees now marketing the pay per view.

By Charlotte's mother and dad posting on twitter or saying anything, they have just become instant commercials for the feud. 

This adds realism to the feud, and gets more eyes on it, as more millennial retarded hypersensitive sjw's cry over something Charlotte is laughing at. 
They all want to see Charlotte get revenge or watch to see what will happen.


The Gen X and older crowd of us that want adult content and edgy, get rid of this cancer kid pandering bullshit of a show, get some edgy content and has our interest piqued.


Vince got free advertising from the retard sensitive people, free advertising from his employee's mother and father, and he's getting his old target audience interested to check this shit out.


Perfect Marketing that cost $0.
that's genius.


The only feud on the entire Pay per view that has a REAL feel is Charlotte Vs Paige.

no other match on the entire pay per view has a real feud, all of them are bullshit with no heat, no feuds. Taker's retirement run, everyone knows what it is. 

the tournament for the championship, noone cares, there's no feud it's just a "willy wonka" story copycat. The kids got a golden ticket, Wonka "Vince" will give the belt to his scripted one.


So out of the entire show only the diva match has a real feud going.



And yes, Charlotte was a meth junkie and heroin, and she beat her dad, her mom kicked her out, she went to jail, her brother abused her and got her on the shit all in real life. 


Charlotte would most definitely want Paige to have said worse, just to troll the idiot political correct fans and to piss her parents off. She's already said she don't like the "ric's daughter" gimmick. But she's stuck with it, this is her way of saying fuck off.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

It was done in poor taste but I think it's not a career-ending disaster some are making it out to be. Compared to Benoit, roids hearing, Owen, ect... this is barely a blip on the radar.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

> WWE was also unhappy with Ric Flair for calling them out about the Reid angle on his podcast.


:ha:ha

It's so absurd to read, it really is it's like reading something from another reality or something..



> "WWE is salty because the father and mother of a dead son are upset the tragedy was used to attempt to push a poorly booked feud 1/4th or less of the audience even cared about.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Remember when people defended Paige's comment, claiming it would "give the match heat?"

So fucking much for that. :lol *


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Atlanta sucks as a crowd though.

- Vic


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

I've seen some pretty raucous crowds in Atlanta so I wouldn't be so quick to blame the fans there.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Really the blame lies on Charlotte for not informing Ric. 

It was charlottes idea and she is his daughter, there was 0 reason for the wwe to assume she had not told Ric what was going to happen. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

I can't wait for this feud to be done with.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (Jul 29, 2015)

Charlotte's reign is most dull, uninteresting and teethless Divas reign ever was. Just like she is.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

It's believable Charlotte wanted to dedicate a big match to her late brother on air, but I don't see her wanting another wrestler to insult him to advance a storyline.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

People blaming Charlotte do not really get it. In any new job, particularly if its a dream job, you're not going to rock the boat. You put up with BS decisions with the hope it corrects itself when you move on up. If you've worked, you can't tell me you have not done something you've regretted or disagreed with just because the Boss asks you to as a favor. 

Peer-Pressure, especially in the sports or entertainment industry multiplys the same workplace issues by a million. Pretty shitty from a shitty company.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

[email protected] pinning the blaming Charlotte sad thing is a lot of you sheep will fall for that


----------

